# The Wormdrive Thread



## 2ndGen

Alright, alright, maybe I've missed the reviews, 
but I wanna see a knock down-drag out fight! 

Work drives. No doubt Skil is the best forever, but there's been 
a few new WD's (wormdrives) out since I last played with my toys. 
So, for those of you who've used them, let see what you got...


----------



## loneframer

As soon as I wear out 4 USA made Skilsaws, I intend to try something else.

I'm not sure I will live long enough to do so though.:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## WildWill

Here's my 20+ year old skilly going at it with the prazi attachment.


----------



## 2ndGen

loneframer said:


> As soon as I wear out 4 USA made Skilsaws, I intend to try something else.
> 
> I'm not sure I will live long enough to do so though.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've got a few US build Skils and one Chinese one and one old Default


----------



## loneframer

Years ago, I had the Craftsman WD, obviously manufactured by Skil, but I saw more than one of them tossed in the garbage after a short service life. If I recall, the rumor was that the Craftsman relied on brass bushings rather than bearings inside the gearbox.

I also had 2 Black & Decker WDs about 25 years ago. I liked the saws, but they always had a knock and neither lasted more than a couple years.

I"d like to get my hands on an old Rockwell WD.:clap:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockwell-Model-568-Worm-Drive-Circular-Saw-Made-USA-/110758636773


----------



## blackbear

here's my baby










and her friend


----------



## chewy

I'd like to try a wormdrive one day, they dont have them here.

I dont know about the blade being on that side though, I have a Makita 9 1/4" (235mm) with a blade on the right I use for making up patch panels and a milwaukee cordless that has the blade on the left which I cant get used to and it throws dust all over the cut line when I'm cutting ply up.


----------



## loneframer

blackbear said:


> here's my baby


If I'm not mistaken, PC and Rockwell merged at one point, or one was a spinoff of the other.

Very similar in design between both.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer

Yup. Rockwell bought PC in 1960

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porter-Cable


----------



## blackbear

loneframer said:


> Yup. Rockwell bought PC in 1960
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porter-Cable


not sure of the date on it Lone. Ill check tomorrow see if there is anything on the plate. It is pretty much exact of rockwell.


----------



## Winchester

I got the red skil but only use it with prazi.











If I was going to buy one to use as intended I would go with the Makita Hypoid. Weight is a big factor for me. Plus makita got some good reviews, and I generally have a very high opinion of Makita. The brand has proven themselves time and time again to me and never let me down unlike most other brands.


----------



## 2ndGen

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1492&articleID=1715511


----------



## Birch

blackbear said:


> ... and her friend


Does that old Speedmatic have a hollow ground blade on it?


----------



## 2ndGen

I had a Bosch 1677MD Direct Connect.
I loved it, but I destroyed it on my first job. 

Well, my workers did. They used it to cut 6" of Buit-Up Roofing 
over 150 years old. It gunked up my spanking brand new saw. 
Those idiots just didn't know what a saw in distress sounded like.
I came up and caught them and yelled "STOP!" I said "Don't you hear it?
It's not going to go!" I tried to cut with it showing them how to hold the saw hovering above the work to cut out a wood section, but it was too late. Some piece broke in it. I was as mad as all hell. 

But, before they got a hold of it, it was a joy. Of course, I showed "Dumb & Dumber" how to cut into a roof with a Sawzall and the job got done. 

Another 1677MD with Bosch's Blue Extension Cord (I love them), and I'd be one happy camper. 25' of cord is the perfect length for my site work and for the roof, a 100' cord that plugs directly "into" the saw. Perfect. 



















Are any of the newer saws better? 
(DeWalt, Milwaukee, Ridgid, etc...)


----------



## CrpntrFrk

2ndGen said:


> Are any of the newer saws better?
> (DeWalt, Milwaukee, Ridgid, etc...)


I gave up my MAG77 for a Ridgid. I still believe that MAG was a good saw but I have not looked back. Started to have blade wobble really bad. 

The Ridgid is awesome. IMO. Unfortunately it too is made in China but has outlasted that MAG77 so I can't ask for too much than that.

By the way the MAG77 was purchased in 03 so I do believe it was made in the U.S. at that time. It lasted till 06,07 something like that. That is when I bought the Ridgid.


----------



## TempestV

blackbear said:


> here's my baby


I'm drooling. I'd love to have that saw. I have the same sidewinder, except it says Rockwell. 

I have a Skil 77 with a Prazi, Mag 77 with a finish blade, and a Bosch with a framing blade. No problems with any of them. 

I also have a 12" Mall WD with the blade on the right. It cuts fine, but the bearing between the motor arbor and the gear case leaks, and gear lube will drain into the motor housing unless you hang the front of the saw down. 








(edit: I don't have any pictures of it after I fixed it up.)

If I was going to buy a new saw, I'd get the new Makita. I hated the old Makita (which I saw they still sell at HD yesterday), but the new one seems pretty nice.


----------



## CanningCustom

I have 3 of those bosch 25' cords all from the direct connect worms. All 3 saws died do to guys lowering the saw from the cord but not making sure it was hooked the handle. Thats enough to make ya snap! My most sucessful worm drive has been the ridgid. Smooth cutting saw and comfortable. But after 7 yrs i finally killed it yesterday. Was cutting a steel beam with it and well i guess i wasnt totally letting the blade do the cutting.  but now im looking at least 1 more ridgid and the makita hypoid mag. The dewalt worms are junk IMO had 2 and iness than 6 months smoked them both. Both were replaced but already one is doing the same thing. I sold the other one


----------



## SAW.co

In the past 25 yr. I've bought 2 HD77, 2 MAG and one Mikita. The Mikita was returned the same day I purchased it. Dam thing has so much tork when you start it that I was afraid it would spin right out my hands the first time I wasn't paying attention to it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Damit this is the only size worm drive I don't have:blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

shipping would be a real MF'er if I tried to send it to Hawaii.:no:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Mark, what is your city and Zipcode, I'll let you know a rough shipping cost. You can PM me if you want.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarriorWithWood said:


> shipping would be a real MF'er if I tried to send it to Hawaii.


No that's a misconception USPS is good Fed-X and UPS no good:no: But we actually have large airports with 747s coming in all day long full of people and goods:blink: Fed-x and UPS have min. to Hawaii of I think around 25$ but USPS measures it and weights it and off it gos. But yes if the co. will not use USPS they are called not Hawaii friendly and don;t do biz. out here. Here is a good summary http://forums.ebay.com/db1/topic/Packaging-Shipping/Answers-To-Questions/200089585


----------



## CanningCustom

holy crap someone make it stop raining! too cold in garage to even do matinence on some tools


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Deleted because self serving post:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom

Yeah inwas kind of wondering if that was gonna happen. Probably should have went straight to the contractor swap thread


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I can guess what that post said, so to keep everyone happy please PM me if you're interested and I'll keep it out of this thread.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Bear, clean out your PM box, its full.


----------



## blackbear

you blew my cover :laughing: done :shifty:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I had 4 PM's, so it ain't just you. ;0)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> holy crap someone make it stop raining! too cold in garage to even do matinence on some tools


Weather for Honolulu, HI







78°F | °C Tue	Wed	Thu	Fri
Clear	Clear	Clear	Showers
Scattered Clouds 
Wind: E at 12 mph 
Humidity: 54%	




WarriorWithWood said:


> I can guess what that post said, so to keep everyone happy please PM me if you're interested and I'll keep it out of this thread.


No I posted the weather here:jester: I don't need the saw but would like to have one in my collection. With that saw you still have to double cut plates and 4x stuff.


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> holy crap someone make it stop raining! too cold in garage to even do matinence on some tools


raining like a SOB here too, non stop


----------



## CanningCustom

DWB yo man thats not funny id still be running around in shorts


----------



## WarriorWithWood

65 here and raining like a *****.


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I paid 75$ for the red one and 80 for the gray one not long ago:blink: The red one from a pawn shop and the gray one from a homeowner:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the gray one had a broken top handle.


Nice. :thumbsup:

$75. HD77's here look like they were dipped in cement or tar. 
If I could find them in the condition those are in, I'd snatch one or
two up quick.

The HD77 I'm looking at now is in nicer condition than WarriorWithWoord's 8 1/4. It's shining. 

I've found a couple brand new/not refurbished USA Made HD77's at $225.. I've found Chinese made HD77's for literally $100. less. I want to believe in the Chinese models not because of the money, but because from now on, more likely than not, if an HD77 needs to be serviced, that's where it's parts will come from. 

_*Decisions, decisions...*_


----------



## 2ndGen

Question: 
Has anybody ever swapped out the red handles 
for gray handles on one of the newer Mags?


----------



## JustaFramer

2ndGen said:


> Question:
> Has anybody ever swapped out the red handles
> for gray handles on one of the newer Mags?



No but my first mag saw was with the grey blue handles.


----------



## CanningCustom

nope never had an issue with a handle to have to do that. you have a cracked handle? i don't think there is any difference. i am not 100% sure though


----------



## 2ndGen

49 degree & raining here.
Rain is good for me. 
More rain, more leaks.
More leaks, more $. 
Let it rain. 
Let it rain.
Let it ran.


----------



## FramingPro

2ndGen said:


> 49 degree & raining here.
> Rain is good for me.
> More rain, more leaks.
> More leaks, more $.
> Let it rain.
> Let it rain.
> Let it ran.



**** the rain


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> nope never had an issue with a handle to have to do that. you have a cracked handle? i don't think there is any difference. i am not 100% sure though





JustaFramer said:


> No but my first mag saw was with the grey blue handles.


Just wondering if the Magnesium cased 77 was identical; if I came across one at a good price, I'd like to use the gray handles. I know, snobby of me, but here are a few colors I don't like for tools. Red, Orange and Neon Green. 

:cheesygri


----------



## 2ndGen

FramingPro said:


> **** the rain



:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

Makita Hypoids for "only" $109. new? 
Somehow, that just don't sound right. 
http://www.homedepot.com/Makita/h_d...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## CanningCustom

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Makita-7-1-4-Magnesium-Hypoid-Saw-5377MG-/00/$(KGrHqUOKkEE2-GG8jrrBN1qbo8sz!~~0_12.JPG


----------



## loneframer

WarriorWithWood said:


> Found this in my garage and I'll never use it, anyone interested in it? 8 1/4" Made in USA. :thumbsup: It's in like new condition, I think I used it maybe a half dozen times.


I might have a slight interest in that saw.


----------



## loneframer

2ndGen said:


> Just wondering if the Magnesium cased 77 was identical; if I came across one at a good price, I'd like to use the gray handles. I know, snobby of me, but here are a few colors I don't like for tools. Red, Orange and Neon Green.
> 
> :cheesygri


Send me your red handles and 20 bucks, I'll send you a set of grey ones.:thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom

Original gray handles red writing and flat noncurved shoe = nice smooth saw


----------



## darr1

2ndGen said:


> Makita Hypoids for "only" $109. new?
> Somehow, that just don't sound right.
> http://www.homedepot.com/Makita/h_d...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


i want one they dont sell them saws in ireland


----------



## Warren

Here is the saw I used 25 years ago. My poor 140 pound newbie frame could barely handle the abuse. I used it every day for about 2 or 3 years.
Been a sidewinder man ever since.


----------



## 2ndGen

loneframer said:


> Send me your red handles *and *20 bucks, I'll send you a set of grey ones.:thumbup:


Sure! :thumbup:

(on 2nd thought)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-HD77-C...ultDomain_0&hash=item589101715b#ht_1313wt_908

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-Worm-S...aultDomain_0&hash=item3caa98397c#ht_880wt_814

HEY! :sneaky2:








:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

darr1 said:


> i want one they dont sell them saws in ireland


Check your PMs...


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> Here is the saw I used 25 years ago. My poor 140 pound newbie frame could barely handle the abuse. I used it every day for about 2 or 3 years.
> Been a sidewinder man ever since.


I'm surprised you got that kind of service out of that saw. We used to get them when Sears ran them for $99. I got maybe a solid year out of them before the gearbox would lock up. Of coarse, we never checked the lube in them either.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

2ndGen said:


> Sure! :thumbup:
> 
> (on 2nd thought)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-HD77-C...ultDomain_0&hash=item589101715b#ht_1313wt_908
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-Worm-S...aultDomain_0&hash=item3caa98397c#ht_880wt_814
> 
> HEY! :sneaky2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Don't forget, I have to dispose of the red ones. Environmental fee, you know.:laughing:


----------



## Warren

loneframer said:


> I'm surprised you got that kind of service out of that saw. We used to get them when Sears ran them for $99. I got maybe a solid year out of them before the gearbox would lock up. Of coarse, we never checked the lube in them either.:laughing:


I ordered mine through the catalog for $99. Must have been about the same time. My boss had one that was a couple years older. I never changed the lube, but I checked it from time to time. I did replace the handle after a drop, other than that it held up fine. I bet I haven't puled that trigger in almost ten years.


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> I ordered mine through the catalog for $99. Must have been about the same time. My boss had one that was a couple years older. I never changed the lube, but I checked it from time to time. I did replace the handle after a drop, other than that it held up fine. I bet I haven't puled that trigger in almost ten years.


Although they appeared to be identical in design, you could definitely feel a difference between the Craftsman and the Skil version, using them side by side.


----------



## [email protected]#e

Im up to 8 working wormdrives now. 7 skils 1 old B&D. I like the B&D but I never use it. Dont want to beat it up kind of a classic now. I also bought an old silver casing 8 1/4 skil worm not long ago. So now its 2 8 1/4 and 6 71/4. Plus 3 7 1/4 sidewinders and a 61/2 cordless. I know i have a problem.


----------



## CanningCustom

Well then your name is fitting


----------



## katoman

I have six wormdrives. Let's see........ 3 are working, one is for parts, and TOMORROW I'm taking the other two into the electrical shop to have the motors switched and I'll have one more good one.

I'm rained out here too. I have to finish shingling a roof this week. You can pray for me if you like. It's a 10/12 pitch. They're calling for freezing rain tonight. 

I'M NOT GOING, I'M NOT GOING, I'M NOT GOING :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Damn rained out here as well, like i said i were closer 10/12 +ice= winter playland


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarriorWithWood said:


> For those interested it's up to $150


Well this is funn:thumbup: do keep us updated WWW:whistling


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The blackies :blink: I checked with my homies at slims power tools and this saw is not the new one but the old one. The new one is 15amp with a skyhook on it, but this black one is the old one they are selling cheaper that has the 13amp motor and no skyhook the way they have been for years and years:whistling
> This is the one you would buy for the crew and the big dawg gets the red one:thumbup:


If it's made with identical specs/parts to the original HD77, 
this is the one I"d rather have.


----------



## Brutus

Alright, ladies. I've been reading this thread. You all seem really jacked about the wormys. So, me being me, I can't let you guys have all the fun. I put an ad up on a local online classifieds. Got a reply this afternoon while I was busy being rained out from work. Buddy said his wife told him he has to clear out the tools he doesn't use if he wants to buy more. His loss... equals my gain. He didn't send me a pic. But Said he had to come my way to do an estimate so he'd bring it with him so I can check it out. And I bought it










And I see that this is something that is important to you guys... see where it's from? :whistling: (sorry for my suckiness at working a camera)









Anyone wanna hazard a guess at what I paid for this bad boy? (CC, you're not allowed to guess, I already talked with you about it)

I got me some cleaning to do. It works perfectly!


----------



## FramingPro

brutus said:


> alright, ladies. I've been reading this thread. You all seem really jacked about the wormys. So, me being me, i can't let you guys have all the fun. I put an ad up on a local online classifieds. Got a reply this afternoon while i was busy being rained out from work. Buddy said his wife told him he has to clear out the tools he doesn't use if he wants to buy more. His loss... Equals my gain. He didn't send me a pic. But said he had to come my way to do an estimate so he'd bring it with him so i can check it out. And i bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i see that this is something that is important to you guys... See where it's from? :whistling: (sorry for my suckiness at working a camera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna hazard a guess at what i paid for this bad boy? (cc, you're not allowed to guess, i already talked with you about it)
> 
> i got me some cleaning to do. It works perfectly!


$25


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> $25






Facebook troll :laughing:

yea, you're right. haha.


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> Alright, ladies. I've been reading this thread. You all seem really jacked about the wormys. So, me being me, I can't let you guys have all the fun. I put an ad up on a local online classifieds. Got a reply this afternoon while I was busy being rained out from work. Buddy said his wife told him he has to clear out the tools he doesn't use if he wants to buy more. His loss... equals my gain. He didn't send me a pic. But Said he had to come my way to do an estimate so he'd bring it with him so I can check it out. And I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I see that this is something that is important to you guys... see where it's from? :whistling: (sorry for my suckiness at working a camera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna hazard a guess at what I paid for this bad boy? (CC, you're not allowed to guess, I already talked with you about it)
> 
> I got me some cleaning to do. It works perfectly!


Wow! Type 15. I haven't seen that orange label in a lo-o-o-ong time.

I'd run it hard for awhile, drain it and fill with fresh lube. Normally, I'd flush it with kerosene first, but don't know if it would have an ill effect on the old seals. If you got that for under $75, you did good. Probably worth more than that as a historical piece.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer

BTW, it looks like the base is bent. Eyeball that thing front to back, it looks crowned up in the center, unless it's distortion from the camera. Also check for a twist. I've stomped and beaten those things back into shape more than once.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> Wow! Type 15. I haven't seen that orange label in a lo-o-o-ong time.
> 
> I'd run it hard for awhile, drain it and fill with fresh lube. Normally, I'd flush it with kerosene first, but don't know if it would have an ill effect on the old seals. If you got that for under $75, you did good. Probably worth more than that as a historical piece.:laughing:



Nick guessed it. 25$ Well... he had insider info as he is on my facebook friends list hahaha.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> Facebook troll :laughing:
> 
> yea, you're right. haha.


:laughing: always lurking.

Still a good score but the baseplate is kinda ****y.


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> BTW, it looks like the base is bent. Eyeball that thing front to back, it looks crowned up in the center, unless it's distortion from the camera. Also check for a twist. I've stomped and beaten those things back into shape more than once.:thumbsup:


It's a hair up, yea. I just put my framing square to the base. Just on the blade side.


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> Nick guessed it. 25$ Well... he had insider info as he is on my facebook friends list hahaha.


I'd pay 25 clams for that all day long.:clap: S#!t, that's even worth an hour of buffing and polishing.:laughing:


----------



## Brutus

loneframer said:


> I'd pay 25 clams for that all day long.:clap: S#!t, that's even worth an hour of buffing and polishing.:laughing:


Hell, the plug he has on the end is near brand new! And those run 9-10$ a piece at Canadian Tire!


----------



## loneframer

Brutus said:


> It's a hair up, yea. I just put my framing square to the base. Just on the blade side.


Very common with those saws, they're heavy. Remove the height adjustment knob by removing the E-clip, spin off the acorn nut and pull out the bolt that goes through the front pivot. You can put the shoe in a vise and do some work to it without fear of damaging the saw body.


----------



## CanningCustom

No joke right there i would get some lube, HD has it, when draining look for metal shavings. Sweet deal buddy. Thats only a 18tooth blade in that id change that up too.


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> No joke right there i would get some lube, HD has it, when draining look for metal shavings. Sweet deal buddy. Thats only a 18tooth blade in that id change that up too.


For sure. Blade is easy. I'll probably sit down tomorrow with it and give it some TLC.


----------



## 2ndGen

Brutus said:


> I got me some cleaning to do. It works perfectly!


Nice. :thumbsup:

It looks like a nice little rainy day project. 
Set it up on a bench, tear it apart, sand all the metal on it, 
clean it all up, flush and lube it, check the wires, done. 

Waiting on the "before" & "after" pics B!


----------



## CanningCustom

Sucks im short on funds right now. I have a guy 20 minutes from me has an original mag with grey handles in awsome shape(no paint chips yet) for $100. He doesnt know what he has there


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> Sucks im short on funds right now. I have a guy 20 minutes from me has an original mag with grey handles in awsome shape(no paint chips yet) for $100. He doesnt know what he has there


:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom

Haha


----------



## TempestV

loneframer said:


> Wow! Type 15. I haven't seen that orange label in a lo-o-o-ong time.


Any idea what year range that was? That's the same saw I have my Prazi on. 

And $25 is a great deal. I paid $20 for mine, but it doesn't have a guard. Of course that was perfect for me, because I wanted to mount the Prazi on it (Which I got for $60).


----------



## jlyons

finally got my first wd. descided to go with the rigid. have been looking used for a while and haven't come up with anything. the rigid seemed to have about the same and maybe less negative feedback than most other current models. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## CanningCustom

this is where i chime in, great choice. i love my ridgid. i tell you that out of all the new wd's that are out now this is in my opinion the best saw on the market. smooth and well balanced and indont think you will be disappointed, skil older models are still the work horses if ya can find a good used one. right a review


----------



## 2ndGen

I've heard good things about Ridgids.


----------



## Brutus

Well, finally found the oil in HD. Only took me 30 minutes. Buddy in the tool department was of no help, as he was teaching a guy in a suit how to cut hardwood flooring with a jig saw and a framing square. 

Went to a friends place again tonight, so got no work in on the saw. Just got a little more cleaning, and an oil change. Then I think I am going to strip and re paint the motor cover. Buddy had it spray painted green, and the paint it all chipping away.

Last thing is to put on a new cord. But that isn't an immediate issue.


----------



## 2ndGen

Brutus said:


> Buddy in the tool department was of no help, as he was teaching a guy in a suit how to cut hardwood flooring with a jig saw and a framing square.



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

cut something with it already !!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Brutus

2ndGen said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I really wish I was joking. The guy ended up buying a framing square, speed square and a ryobi jig saw.....


----------



## CanningCustom

and $350 in blades after he snaps them off on every cut


----------



## 2ndGen

2ndGen said:


> :clap: Look what I got! :clap:
> 
> I don't care what anybody says!
> I know I probably paid "too much" for it, but I just HAD TO have it!
> 
> I was looking at a brand new Chinese made HD77 for $135./shipped.
> I was seriously considering a brand new USA Made HD77 for $225.
> I looked locally for the $75. beaters (the scruffy HD77s),
> but they looked way beat-up.
> 
> I was looking through Craiglists listings from WV to MD to PA to NJ to NY
> thinking if I found one on my drive back next week, I could pull over in
> some out of the way town and pick up a nice little score.
> 
> (I even trolled Hawaiin Pawn Shops! :whistling )
> 
> But this is the one I've had my fingers crossed for and that I've been lurking on for the past 3 days, holding my breath. It's the nicest example I've found anywhere besides being brand new.


*Goshdangit!

"It" got to my home today, but I'm 400 miles away! 



I'm on my way back tonight. 
Will have pics up tomorrow. 
My Christmas present to myself. *

:clap:

I have to confess, I have a fetish developing. 
I'm thinking that I have to have the following: 

-Brand new in box USA Made Skil HD77 
-Brand new Chinese made HD77 
(just to see what it can do)
-Used beater for $75. for dirty work 
(cutting shingles, masonry, demo, etc...)
-And I just gotta have another Bosch 1677MD 
(despite my first one failing me because of my nincompoop workers).
-Used 8 1/4" just 'cuz 
-Used 6 1/2" just 'cus


----------



## Brutus

Very cool. Maybe one of these days I'll get around to posting something with mine.

Changed the oil a few days ago. the old oil came out pretty clean with no metal or anything in it.


----------



## CanningCustom

well get on that


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> well get on that



hockey game. later. :laughing:


----------



## katoman

My tool guy called me today. My wormdrive IS FIXED. I was sure it was pooched. I pick up tomorrow. Pics to come. 

I'm so happy :clap::clap:


----------



## CanningCustom

thats awsome kato


----------



## katoman

I picked up my other wormdrive today. No pic 'cause it looks exactly the same as the one I did post a pic of.

$100 to repair it. Well worth it I think. It ran for 40yrs. It will now, without a doubt, outlive me. 

I think that is awesome. What made in China tool will run longer than your average life span? 

Made in America :thumbup:


----------



## MKnAs Dad

Picked up a second wd that was mia for$ 75 in excellent condition. Looks like it was hardly used!


----------



## 2ndGen

Got my Skil today. 

I don't know. 

It looks like it was refurbished maybe. 
It is used, but the case looks like new. 
Of course, I plugged it in and gave it a whirl.
It's eerily smooth and almost too perfect. 
The return on the guard feels a little tight. 
It's not as loud as the Bosch 1677MD I had.
The blade/fence is just about right (<1/16").

It arrived as advertised with a couple of extras; 
Another used Freud Diablo (24T LF!  ) besides the 80T 
Freud mounted and a brand new DeWalt 24T framing blade. 
Nothing to really crow about, but its' nice when 
you actually get "more" than what you expect. 

This is the first Skil WD I've personally owned. 
Why are there 2 blade wrenches with it?


:huh:


[Before you even ask, I just drove 400 miles and am too tired to 
do a proper job of taking pics, but I'll have them up tomorrow.]


----------



## tripster

Finally a proper saw to cut building wrap with Katoman


----------



## redwood

I'm not sure it this has been discussed, but. I've never changed or added oil to my Skills. I've never had a motor problem other then brushes (if that's considered part of the motor, probably not).

The 2 wrenches may be for blade change and oil change. All the wrenches I have, have them both on one wrench.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

redwood said:


> I'm not sure it this has been discussed, but. I've never changed or added oil to my Skills. I've never had a motor problem other then brushes (if that's considered part of the motor, probably not).
> 
> The 2 wrenches may be for blade change and oil change. All the wrenches I have, have them both on one wrench.


2nd that^^^


----------



## katoman

redwood said:


> I'm not sure it this has been discussed, but. I've never changed or added oil to my Skills. I've never had a motor problem other then brushes (if that's considered part of the motor, probably not).
> 
> The 2 wrenches may be for blade change and oil change. All the wrenches I have, have them both on one wrench.


It's a good idea to change the oil every 5yrs or so :whistling

Drain the oil, pour in some varsol, pull trigger for 3 seconds, drain, repeat, fill with new oil.

Tool maintainance. And only use the skill oil. No substitutes.


----------



## CanningCustom

i dont see any pics


----------



## griz

redwood said:


> I'm not sure it this has been discussed, but. I've never changed or added oil to my Skills. I've never had a motor problem other then brushes (if that's considered part of the motor, probably not).
> 
> The 2 wrenches may be for blade change and oil change. All the wrenches I have, have them both on one wrench.


I have never added or changed any oil on a Skil Saw.
Only problems I have ever had is a switch or two & a cut cord.:whistling

My youngest son "borrowed " my last all metal mod #77 a few years back. It has never had anything done to it other than change blades.
(circa 1967)

Back when I was production framing no one ever did anything to a saw other than change a blade...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

katoman said:


> . And only use the skill oil.


That Skil oil must be very special stuff at over 5$ a small tube:blink:
What is it:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen

*So, here she is. 
Tell me what you guys think...*


----------



## 2ndGen

*My wife is an artist. 
I'm going to have her re-paint the lettering.

Total Tally: 
$147. for...
(1) Made in USA Skill HD77 
(1) used Freud Diablo 24T blade 
(1) used Freud Diablo 80T blade 
(1) new DeWalt 24T blade
(2) 2 blade combo wrenches 
(1) OEM Skil Box with hidden blade compartment.*


----------



## redwood

That's a beautiful tool.

Don't forget to change the oil after 5 hours of use.:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

She looks sweet 2nd:thumbsup: Diffidently not used hard and put away wet:no: But preowned and pampered with love:thumbup: She needs a hook and a good blade :clap:


----------



## 2ndGen

Thanks gents! :thumbsup:
Definitely have a hook in mind. 

This one is going to be my Carpentry/framing saw.
The Milwaukee Tilt-Lok will be for production sheathing work. 
Now I feel compelled to get a $75. Beater HD77 for Roofing & Demo.

Blades: 
Last time I worked, 
Freud was the go-to brand for me. 
What do you guys got?


----------



## redwood

I use freuds and diablos


----------



## Winchester

2ndGen said:


> *So, here she is.
> Tell me what you guys think...*


I'm thinking now that I have your serial# I'm going to report my Skil HD77 {made in USA} as stolen :whistling

Last I saw it was in Morgantown WV
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

redwood said:


> I use freuds and diablos


Tenryu has red ones too:whistling


----------



## 2ndGen

Winchester said:


> I'm thinking now that I have your serial# I'm going to report my Skil HD77 {made in USA} as stolen :whistling
> 
> Last I saw it was in Morgantown WV
> :thumbup::thumbup:


You can pry it from my cold dead hands! 

But yer' welcome ta' try feller! 
I'll have my kinfolk waitin' to greetcha! 





:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The 6-1/2" Skil gets the freud, can't find a Tenryu in 6-1/2":sad:


----------



## loneframer

2G, the shoe on that saw looks like it's got very little wear. Looks like a saw used by a HO to build a shed or small deck, blown off and put away.


----------



## katoman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That Skil oil must be very special stuff at over 5$ a small tube:blink:
> What is it:blink:


I don't know what it is, but it is "stringy". I asked my tool repair guy about it thinking I could just get a quart of 10/90 or something instead. 

He didn't advise it. Hell I only change the oil every 5 yrs anyways. Some guys never change it :whistling

It does break down at some point in time.


----------



## CanningCustom

where are the pics of this 40yr old saw Kato


----------



## 2ndGen

loneframer said:


> 2G, the shoe on that saw looks like it's got very little wear. Looks like a saw used by a HO to build a shed or small deck, blown off and put away.


Yeah. I noticed that. And, when I opened her up a bit, I found saw dust in it (to my relief...better than masonry dust) and even then, it was clean. Again, being that there was a well worn 80T blade + the condition of the saw and the super clean case, I came to that conclusion too...very possibly a HO owned saw for around the house projects. 

Either way, the pictures don't do it justice. Outside of the light wear on the shoe, it looks like it was only used for 1 job. The case is practically flawless as are it's guts. I posted the pictures of the shoe so you guys could see how clean the shaft/return spring is. Oh, and the blade guard that was a little stiff at first is operating smoothly now. It must have just been a little frozen from being out in 35 degree weather. 

This saw doesn't looked "used". It looks "experienced".

:cheesygri


----------



## 2ndGen

katoman said:


> I don't know what it is, but it is "stringy". I asked my tool repair guy about it thinking I could just get a quart of 10/90 or something instead.
> 
> He didn't advise it. Hell I only change the oil every 5 yrs anyways. Some guys never change it :whistling
> 
> It does break down at some point in time.


For me, it should be a "3 months or every 3,000 miles" deal with anything regarding maintenance (like a car). One should take conditions into consideration, frequency of use, weather (yes, weather), etc...and I'd only use whatever the manufacturer recommends. 

I used to check the oil in anything we used at least once a week (compressors, daily). I oiled my Roofing Guns and other nailers daily first thing in the morning. No gun gets fired more than a Roofing gun. The only thing that even comes close would be production Framers and their guns. 

For a WD, even if it's not in constant use, I'd say, change oil as needed and let the condition of the oil tell you when it's time and I'd give it a quick spin up and check it's oil if it's been sitting for a long time before using it. Personally, I like to see my oil a nice golden honey color.


----------



## 2ndGen

BTW...it's fun being 42 years old and still being able go be giddy about 
acquiring something that's used while being well able to get it brand new 
for less. It feels like being a kid again. Kind of like this...


----------



## CanningCustom

thanks Kato appreciate it


----------



## catfish/carpent

2nd gen how do you like that saw? my dad was thinking about buying me that one or the new red mag77 not sure yet,


----------



## 2ndGen

catfish/carpent said:


> 2nd gen how do you like that saw? my dad was thinking about buying me that one or the new red mag77 not sure yet,


I'm going to use it Monday to take down a 6" tree! :laughing:
I'll let you know then! 

Actually, it's in great shape. I suspect it'll do just fine. 

As for the new Red Mag77, I can't opine on it, 
but if it comes with a warranty, you have nothing to lose. 

Mine was a pre-Chinese made Bosch owned example. 
New, they are going for $225-250 and that's "if" you can find one. 
Those new Mag77's are about a hundred bucks less.

EDIT: 
It looks like you get a 1 year warranty with it.


----------



## catfish/carpent

i would say it's in great shape i thought it was one of the new ones for 189 bucks


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

catfish/carpent said:


> i would say it's in great shape i thought it was one of the new ones for 189 bucks


Yup that's what they go fer over here, and I've been using my china girl lately and she's a winner:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

well just hold the china girl to high in expectations, because it in no way is the same saw. i burned one up in less than 6 months time just from ripping pressure treated 6x6, fire in the gearbox kind of burning. Was quite disappointed. So if you are looking for a skil, do yourself the favor and pick up a US made model and take care of it, because it will most likely be the last one you buy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have burned up a lot of Skil Saws and the reason they burn is too much resistance, either in the dull blade or in the power source as in being too far from the poll or genrator. I have been inside both saws and see no differance :no:


----------



## CanningCustom

im just saying you cany judge a saw out of the box cause they all cut like a hot knife through butter, im saying look at them both a year and a half from now. My guess is one will be ready for the dumpster


----------



## MKnAs Dad

katoman said:


> It's a good idea to change the oil every 5yrs or so :whistling
> 
> Drain the oil, pour in some varsol, pull trigger for 3 seconds, drain, repeat, fill with new oil.
> 
> Tool maintainance. And only use the skill oil. No substitutes.


So, from what I have read, varsol is basically paint thinner, right? And I have never changed the oil so is one package of the skill worm oil enough? I assume it is.


----------



## katoman

MKnAs Dad said:


> So, from what I have read, varsol is basically paint thinner, right? And I have never changed the oil so is one package of the skill worm oil enough? I assume it is.


Yes, one tube is enough.


----------



## Winchester

Anyone ever hear of *Progressive Power Tools*?

Worm Drive saw, probably around 20 years old. Made in USA and *looks an awful lot like a Skil.
*


----------



## MKnAs Dad

Look what someone got today!!








































Obviously it needs to be cleaned up. 

Any one have an idea of ballpark how old it is?


----------



## 2ndGen

MKnAs Dad said:


> Look what someone got today!!
> Obviously it needs to be cleaned up.
> Any one have an idea of ballpark how old it is?


Outstanding! 
I'd venture to say it's late 70's/early 80's. 
But I will defer to the real experts here. :cheesygri


----------



## CanningCustom

that is sweet!!! case and all


----------



## CanningCustom

has anyone seen the brand new 6 1/2" that someone got out of storage on ebay never been used

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SKILSAW...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11b9aaff


----------



## catfish/carpent

well i got my christmas present. It was the new mag 77, dad said they only had 3 on the truck and brought to lowes, and it's pretty , but does it piss you off when the plate base is scratched up because it's been somewhere else on a display case? it kinda did me, i know im gonna start scratching it up when i use it, but damn how shihhy is lowes for doing that and putting it in a box to go under the christmas tree, bassholes


----------



## CanningCustom

ahh that does suck man, but ive seen worse. Like when you go buy a tool open the box and it is obviously a used return. Thats a piss off!


----------



## TempestV

CanningCustom said:


> has anyone seen the brand new 6 1/2" that someone got out of storage on ebay never been used
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SKILSAW...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11b9aaff


That thing is beautiful. A 6 1/2 worm and a skil 5 1/2 trim saw are on my must have list.


----------



## 2ndGen

*WD Peaurn! * 
*(Thank you CC!)*


----------



## CanningCustom

Welcome i was totally gonna put a bid in, but it is as usual "no shipping to Canada"


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> has anyone seen the brand new 6 1/2" that someone got out of storage on ebay never been used
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SKILSAW...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f11b9aaff


Hey That's a very sweet saw This saw is no longer made:no: And one of youz should snag it and put a 40 tooth Tenryu on that bad boy:thumbup: I was gonna drop a bid on it but the basshole was like "ship to the lower 48 states. We do not ship to Hawaii, Alaska"


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Welcome i was totally gonna put a bid in, but it is as usual "no shipping to Canada"


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## TempestV

If I wasn't waiting on a big check right now, it would be mine.


----------



## 2ndGen

I didn't have anything leftover from selling my kidney to get my HD77! :laughing:


----------



## jhark123

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey That's a very sweet saw This saw is no longer made:no: And one of youz should snag it and put a 40 tooth Tenryu on that bad boy:thumbup: I was gonna drop a bid on it but the basshole was like "ship to the lower 48 states. We do not ship to Hawaii, Alaska"


All you knuckledraggers better stay away from that saw, it's mine.


----------



## 2ndGen

jhark123 said:


> All you knuckledraggers better stay away from that saw, it's mine.


Good luck with it J! :thumbsup:
(I got mine on ebay.)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jhark123 said:


> All you knuckledraggers better stay away from that saw, it's mine.


 :gun_bandana:And the bidding battle is on:laughing:


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> Welcome i was totally gonna put a bid in, but it is as usual "no shipping to Canada"


gotta use ebay.ca .

It`ll only show those that ship to canada.


----------



## MKnAs Dad

You could always send him an email asking if he will send it to canada.


----------



## CanningCustom

MKnas i did buddy first thing i did, but no dice looks like me and dwb will have to sit back and watch that sling slip into jharks hands  
@Tempest man i hear ya!!!!
@ Brutus i know i know !!!! lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's sold:thumbup: did anyone here get it:blink:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123&autorefresh=true


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's sold:thumbup: did anyone here get it:blink:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123&autorefresh=true


*Winning bid:
US $247.50*


----------



## griz

2ndGen said:


> *Winning bid: US $247.50*


Ya but....

*FREE SHIPPING*

except to Hawaii...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

griz said:


> Ya but....
> 
> *FREE SHIPPING*
> 
> except to Hawaii...:whistling:laughing::laughing:


And Alaska & Canada:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndGen

The top bidder (d***d) knew he wanted that thing. 
Look at the bidding. Nobody could touch him. 



d***d( 89) US $247.50	
Dec-30-11 18:00:33 PST

s***s( 1 ) US $245.00	
Dec-30-11 18:00:41 PST

s***s( 529) US $235.50	
Dec-30-11 18:00:41 PST

s***s( 529) US $230.00	
Dec-30-11 18:00:23 PST

s***s( 1 ) US $225.00	
Dec-30-11 17:56:53 PST

j***a( 25) US $198.00	
Dec-30-11 17:58:48 PST

j***a( 25) US $193.00	
Dec-30-11 17:58:11 PST

j***a( 25) US $188.00	
Dec-30-11 17:57:58 PST

j***a( 25) US $183.00	
Dec-30-11 17:57:32 PST

j***a( 25) US $178.00	
Dec-30-11 17:57:12 PST

s***s( 1 ) US $175.00	
Dec-30-11 17:56:00 PST

j***a( 25) US $175.00	
Dec-30-11 17:56:53 PST

j***a( 25) US $170.00	
Dec-30-11 17:54:02 PST

s***s( 529) US $165.00	
Dec-29-11 18:34:39 PST

j***a( 25) US $149.56	
Dec-30-11 17:53:43 PST

j***a( 25) US $144.56	
Dec-30-11 17:53:30 PST

s***s( 1 ) US $139.56	
Dec-30-11 17:51:20 PST

s***u( 144) US $134.56	
Dec-30-11 17:49:29 PST

s***u( 144) US $127.66	
Dec-30-11 17:49:18 PST

s***s( 1 ) US $120.00	
Dec-28-11 15:31:54 PST

r***e( 97) US $120.00	
Dec-28-11 17:19:08 PST

l***r( 365) US $107.00	
Dec-27-11 07:47:18 PST

v***z( 1359) US $103.99	
Dec-26-11 08:42:19 PST

a***e( 272) US $101.00	
Dec-26-11 16:08:22 PST

Starting Price US $99.99


----------



## CanningCustom

i so wanted that saw too sniff sniff, Katoman you got those pics ?


----------



## jamesdc

Looks like I wasn't the only one watching that saw on ebay, I considered bidding but couldn't justify it for a saw I didn't have a use for. Those skil 367's fetch quite a bit on ebay, I sold a used one on there a few months ago for $255!! For a used saw, needless to say I was quite stoked.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:laughing: yea I sat and watched it go through the roof in the last 5 min.:laughing: still tho it's a new saw that is old, it had an orange tag on it and is no longer in production. I have one and it looks worked hard but runs fine.


----------



## CanningCustom

DWB, glad to hear i wasnt the only one watching that


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So now I have a Skil saw 8 1/4 I was the only bidder and I won:whistling
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220923882398&autorefresh=true
75$ plus shipping 15$ = 90$ It looks clean and is a newer one but old enough to be a USA saw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WildWill said:


> Thanks GRB, bought it. From what I can tell, it ways Made in USA on the front of the box there. A little blurry but I think that's what it says.


I checked mine and the Chinese one has the newer blade guard.


----------



## WildWill

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I checked mine and the Chinese one has the newer blade guard.


Newer blade guard? I'm not sure what the difference looks like. Can you tell if the one I got there is USA built?

Ah I think I see what you're talking about here. The fat part at the front of the guard.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Here are 3 mags the one in the middle is the Chinese one:blink:


----------



## MKnAs Dad

Are they 13a or 15a?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The one chinese one in the middle is 15amp and the two USA saws are 13amp, I also have one in my van I just went and looked at it is a robert boush tool corp. 13amp. MI USA with the big newer chinese guard:blink:


----------



## GRB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The one chinese one in the middle is 15amp and the two USA saws are 13amp, I also have one in my van I just went and looked at it is a robert boush tool corp. 13amp. MI USA with the big newer chinese guard:blink:


Okay, now I'm really confused. 

We have 2 Bosch & 2 Skil WD saws. They're all made in the USA, FWIW. The Bosch have the fat lip guards, the Skil have the narrower guards. The Skil's are 13 amp saws & I think (not positive) the Bosch are 15 amps. 

I've avoided the newer Skils because I don't want a Chiawanese version, but don't know how to tell the difference between that & the one made in the US unless I'm looking at the saw in person.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

When I'm looking on e-bay I ask for a pic of the info sticker on top of the saw.


----------



## 2ndGen

GRB said:


> Okay, now I'm really confused.
> 
> We have 2 Bosch & 2 Skil WD saws. They're all made in the USA, FWIW. The Bosch have the fat lip guards, the Skil have the narrower guards. The Skil's are 13 amp saws & I think (not positive) the Bosch are 15 amps.
> 
> I've avoided the newer Skils because I don't want a Chiawanese version, but don't know how to tell the difference between that & the one made in the US unless I'm looking at the saw in person.


The Label is the only saving grace. 

Parts on a Skil WD can be interchanged and swapped between 
USA Made & Chiawanese-made saws and even between Bosch & Skil.

[All we need to find out now is that the labels are made in Chiawan! :laughing: ]


----------



## MKnAs Dad

Are you looking for a new saw or used?


----------



## john5mt

My point was all 15amps are made in china.

I was asking if anyone had any reliability issues with the 13amp ones made in the US by the bosch company?


----------



## WildWill

I have a Bosch made in USA, I've only owned that one for 6-7 years so I really can't speak to it's long term reliability. Ask me again in 20 years. :laughing:


----------



## GRB

MKnAs Dad said:


> Are you looking for a new saw or used?


One made in the USA. :thumbsup:

We really don't need any more wormies, but I have a soft spot in my head (in fact, my whole head is soft) for them. I started out in high school using a 6 1/2" Skil with the contractor I worked for part time. I bought a 77 when I was only 14 or 15 & it lasted until some jack-leg "liberated" it from me 10 or 12 years later. 

I've bought Mag 77's or the Bosch version since then, but won't touch the Chiawanese stuff. I currently have 1 new old stock Mag 77 sitting in a box in our tool crib & several others out in the field. My fear is that they'll die before I do & I'll be stuck with a Chiawanese POS.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

john5mt said:


> My point was all 15amps are made in china.
> 
> I was asking if anyone had any reliability issues with the 13amp ones made in the US by the bosch company?


I like the 13 amp saw the most,, because out in the field where power is coming from a temp. power line or some generator it's easier to get 13 amps than 15 amps. When a saw is running on to few amps is when the slow burn is going on. :blink:


----------



## WildWill

GRB said:


> One made in the USA. :thumbsup:
> 
> We really don't need any more wormies, but I have a soft spot in my head (in fact, my whole head is soft) for them. I started out in high school using a 6 1/2" Skil with the contractor I worked for part time. I bought a 77 when I was only 14 or 15 & it lasted until some jack-leg "liberated" it from me 10 or 12 years later.
> 
> I've bought Mag 77's or the Bosch version since then, but won't touch the Chiawanese stuff. I currently have 1 new old stock Mag 77 sitting in a box in our tool crib & several others out in the field. My fear is that they'll die before I do & I'll be stuck with a Chiawanese POS.


I'm right there with ya Greg, I'm afraid that at some point I'll have to buy crappy tools because that's all that will be available. More and more everything is turning to complete junk, I buy the best tools I can while I can.


----------



## john5mt

WildWill said:


> I'm right there with ya Greg, I'm afraid that at some point I'll have to buy crappy tools because that's all that will be available. More and more everything is turning to complete junk, I buy the best tools I can while I can.


Case and point: Max Tool company has shipped all of their nail gun manufacturing to tiawan. Most of the newer models of their guns look an awful lot like Bostich Pneumatics.


----------



## 2ndGen

john5mt said:


> Case and point: Max Tool company has shipped all of their nail gun manufacturing to tiawan. Most of the newer models of their guns look an awful lot like Bostich Pneumatics.


Case in Point-Point...

When Max made their guns in Japan, 
they also made Bostitch's first Roofing Guns.
(The Legendary Ridge Runners and RN45's). 
I had an RN45. That think was built like a tank. 
It never failed me. Ever. But, I upgraded to the RN46. 
Zero regrets. The first few were bad (I never got one).
But after that, they've been pretty awesome guns.

I have all the respect in the world for the Hitachi and it set 
the bar high for the rest of The Roofing Gun World to follow, 
but Bostitch is objectively better IMO. 

More features, way lighter, powerful, works in all weather and no 
one can beat The Boss' loading. 1 step. BOOM! Get back to work!

Here's a nice used RN45 in excellent condition on ebay for $129.


----------



## GRB

john5mt said:


> Case and point: Max Tool company has shipped all of their nail gun manufacturing to tiawan. Most of the newer models of their guns look an awful lot like Bostich Pneumatics.


I believe Max used to make most, if not all of the guns for Bostitch back in the 80's & into the 90's. I'm almost positive they made the roofers, siders, coil & stick framers & maybe a finish gun. Dunno who made the staplers for Bostitch...


----------



## GRB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here are 3 mags the one in the middle is the Chinese one:blink:


Okay, you know you've got it bad when you color match your saw blades to the tool!:laughing:


----------



## Winchester

Okay, so my new saw is Made in China.

But so far it is the nicest circular saw I've ever used.

We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## 2ndGen

Personally, I have no doubt that China can make a good product. 
It's just that there is a transitional period when production shifts.
I'll end up getting a Chinese Skil SHD77 and beat the snot out of it.
Then, I'll report back. BUT, I'm damn happy I got my hands on an
almost new Made In USA Skil HD77 before they became scarce. 

(Sorry, but I just love posting pics of this thing! 
I needed sunglasses to look at it it was shining so 
much when I got it! I promise, no more after this! :laughing: )


----------



## WildWill

I got my brand new '93 HD77, flawless. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## 2ndGen

WildWill said:


> I got my brand new '93 HD77, flawless. Will post pictures soon.


:clap: I wanna see! I wanna see! :clap:


----------



## JT Wood

Hey, I have an hd77. That says "assembled" in USA. , it has a prazi on it


But it also says Bosch on it,

Is this an american saw or Chinese?


----------



## 2ndGen

hughjazz said:


> Hey, I have an hd77. That says "assembled" in USA. , it has a prazi on it
> 
> 
> But it also says Bosch on it,
> 
> Is this an american saw or Chinese?


The first Bosch wormdrives were actually Made in the USA.
If it says Made in The USA, it's made in America.


----------



## SAW.co

Winchester said:


> Couple weeks now and still freakin' love it.


I had an older model like that. It vibrated alot & was vary torquey when turned on. I never felt safe using it on a ladder or hanging off a wall to cut fascia.


----------



## 2ndGen

WildWill said:


> I got my brand new '93 HD77, flawless. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## WildWill

2ndGen said:


>


I only have a crappy camera here and terrible lighting. Would you like me to give it my best? I was going to take it in and have them done next to professionally. My dad is a camera nut and has a light box.

Going to attempt to take a few pics using my old timey light.


----------



## WildWill

Alright, these aren't the best but this will be the first go.














































Gotta throw this in there too, my wicked cool old light.


----------



## 2ndGen

Oh. 
Em. 
Gee. 

How much?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

2ndGen said:


> Oh.
> Em.
> Gee.
> 
> How much?


It's not about how much you paid for her but is she worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

And she looks well worth it:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndGen

*Hold on. I'm going to need a moment...BRB.*



















*Okay. I'm done.*


----------



## WildWill

2ndGen said:


> Oh.
> Em.
> Gee.
> 
> How much?


Priceless!!!:laughing:

And thank you Greg for pointing that buy out. I have been wanting one for so long. I think I'll try and order parts for fix up my other two this weekend. I really feel sorta bad about the condition of my old one. Poor SOB has been with me since the late 80's and I do nothing but mistreat it. I need to get that prazi off of there and get that saw back to just cutting normal stuff.


----------



## WildWill

2ndGen said:


> *Hold on. I'm going to need a moment...BRB.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay. I'm done.*



:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

WildWill said:


> :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## WildWill

$99 plus $20 shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen

WildWill said:


> $99 plus $20 shipping. :thumbsup:










I hate you & you suck (in a good way of course). 
I paid $143. for mine which is "almost" as nice as yours. 
Outstanding deal! WildWill wins the pissing contest!


----------



## CanningCustom

so i guess ya dont want me to tell ya i found one made in US and $90 and is 10 minutes from my house


----------



## MKnAs Dad

MKnAs Dad said:


> Look what someone got today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it needs to be cleaned up.
> 
> Any one have an idea of ballpark how old it is?





CanningCustom said:


> so i guess ya dont want me to tell ya i found one made in US and $90 and is 10 minutes from my house


Technically , that is how much I spent for this one. If you include that I got paid fire the trip there , I got it got about half that

Still haven't touched/cleaned it up yet.


----------



## Winchester

woodworkbykirk said:


> the makita hypoid is at crappy tire for 159 on clearance.. saw it today might go back tommorrow to get it.. my milwaukee sidewinder wont go back to zero.. and yes i have tried tuning it.
> 
> only debate is whether or not the hypoid is good. never used a makita hypoid.. just their sidewinders.. which i might get instead


There are 2 versions. The mag one and the cheaper one with the black base/table.

Hypoid is great. More efficient than worm drive, and the mag got great reviews recently.

If I didn't get the mag hypoid I'd probably get a sidewinder.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

is the cheaper hypoid any good though compared to the mag?


----------



## Winchester

woodworkbykirk said:


> is the cheaper hypoid any good though compared to the mag?


It has all good reviews on amazon except from one guy who doesn't know the difference between a WD-style saw and a sidewinder.

Haven't read any reviews in trade/tool mags about it though.


----------



## MKnAs Dad

2ndGen said:


> I was shocked that mine even came with a plastic box,
> but I so love that box you got with it.


I actually preferred the plastic one over this one.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

gahh, cant decide.. spent the early afternoon looking at saws already,, very very tempted to run over and get that saw but already had a really expnsive week


----------



## Brutus

woodworkbykirk said:


> gahh, cant decide.. spent the early afternoon looking at saws already,, very very tempted to run over and get that saw but already had a really expnsive week


Regular Makita's (5007N) are 119$ at HD.


----------



## 2ndGen

MKnAs Dad said:


> I actually preferred the plastic one over this one.


*Trade?*


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i know their 119.... kent wants like 160 wtf.. i dont know how kents stays in business

anyhow.. hypoid is sitting on my kitchen table... gonna test it out on the loaf of bread i just found from 3months ago


----------



## Winchester

woodworkbykirk said:


> gonna test it out on the loaf of bread i just found from 3months ago


:laughing:

(found a review by a boatbuilding guy on the saw)


----------



## Winchester

CanningCustom said:


> I am really want that saw, not really available around here. Have to order it. But can you make a video of it in use? That would be great. Jealous!!


I promised I'd post a video of the saw. Have only used the cordless makita and the 16-5/16" this week, other than 6 bevel cuts.

I taped the last one.

Still not completely used to worm-drive/blade-left saws, especially cutting bevels, which is why I'm so slow on the cut, and stop to make sure I come out square. (doesn't help I can't see the line in the dark, and no good line of sight on the bevel.) Can't afford to screw up these 6x10s :laughing:

enough excuses





Don't worry I'll get some better footage doing real cuts later.


----------



## CanningCustom

thanks a lot buddy, extremely jealous!!!!!


----------



## Winchester

CanningCustom said:


> thanks a lot buddy, extremely jealous!!!!!


This is all ya get for now, btu should be all ya need. Soakin' wet 2x12 PT...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

*Package came today,,Yea*

Picked this one up off E-Bay for 75$ plus 15$ shipping=90$
Looks to be in very good shape, checked to table for square and it's good & has a 60* bevel ,,,,here she is


----------



## WildWill

That is a beauty there DWB!


----------



## 2ndGen

:thumbsup: Well done DWB! Excellent!


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Picked this one up off E-Bay for 75$ plus 15$ shipping=90$
> Looks to be in very good shape, checked to table for square and it's good & has a 60* bevel ,,,,here she is


DWB, isn't it amazing how much heavier that 8 1/4'' is then the 7 1/4''. It would be awesome if they made a 8'' mag! Good find on that saw.


----------



## CanningCustom

Winchester, thanks bud! OK im sold im ordering or i can just drive the 55 minutes to go get it.


----------



## oktex56

I own a Craftsman/Skil wormdrive that is 36 years old and will still trip a 20 amp breaker under strain!

I have used tons of others over the years and still can't get used to blade on the right.

I appreciate the raw power of a worm drive and if set or clutched properly the sheer ability to go where no other portable saw can dream of.

Makita made a small left sided skilsaw which I used and liked for tight stuff.


----------



## elementbldrs

Funny, decided to count the skilsaws in the shop the other day because of this thread, found a total of 6 all USA made with various configurations, bigfoot, prazi, conc blade and demo beater, 8 1/4. Told biz partner about the thread, he led me to the old shed where all the leftover simpson ties go to collect dust, and found another 8! Hardcore wormdrive west coaster.... but he's got the bosch in his truck right now, shoulders just cant handle the weight....

I carry a skil worm, Milwaukee sidewinder for finish, and a Milwaukee cordless for all else. With a fresh blade, that cordless sure is a timesaver.


----------



## 2ndGen

*Please support my bud who makes all his stuff in the USA...*

http://www.decorativehardware4u.com/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm POed that my Hitachi trim guns don't have a small hook on them and I can't find a good after market one


----------



## GRB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm POed that my Hitachi trim guns don't have a small hook on them and I can't find a good after market one


How about one of these?

Or maybe a Senco hook?

Or blow off attaching a hook to the guns & get a Big Lugg?


----------



## katoman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm POed that my Hitachi trim guns don't have a small hook on them and I can't find a good after market one


Wouldn't be too hard to make your own. Piece of steel, drill hole, bend to shape..........


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

katoman said:


> Wouldn't be too hard to make your own. Piece of steel, drill hole, bend to shape..........


That's right Kato:thumbsup: I want a small lite one too. These trim guns are small and it's not for a rafter, it's for my belt or bags. My son is a composite worker so I'm thinking some carbon fiber and epoxy should do the trick


----------



## [email protected]

I put the smaller skyhooks on mine. They work really well to hang on your belt or ladder.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

heres the hypoid


----------



## [email protected]

hows it feel.


----------



## jamesdc

DWB, try to get the aluminum senco hooks. It's not worth the time spent making one, the senco's are about $7. I went through the same frustration with my Hitachi finish guns, no skyhook or even a belt clip like the paslodes. Here's a photo of my 15 gauge


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

[email protected] said:


> hows it feel.


Like I'm eating a taco:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jamesdc said:


> DWB, try to get the aluminum senco hooks. It's not worth the time spent making one, the senco's are about $7. I went through the same frustration with my Hitachi finish guns, no skyhook or even a belt clip like the paslodes. Here's a photo of my 15 gauge


Yup that's looking good, I can't remember seeing them in the stores here I'll get it online:thumbsup:


----------



## griz

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=12535521355&ref=pd_sl_f1ar42w8v_b


----------



## Winchester

woodworkbykirk said:


> heres the hypoid


aaand? that's all you're gonna say about it?


----------



## CanningCustom

Winchester said:


> aaand? that's all you're gonna say about it?


yeah thats kind of what i was thinking myself ::rolls eyes::


----------



## griz

Winchester said:


> aaand? that's all you're gonna say about it?


They are one he!! of a saw.:thumbsup: Mucho power.:thumbsup: Older ones torque like a SOB when you hit the switch. However, if you don't like worm /hypoid drives you will not like it.

They are another one that held up to crew, on a Commercial job.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAW.co

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Like I'm eating a taco:blink:


I LIKE TACO'S:chef::chef:


----------



## griz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Like I'm eating a taco:blink:



In Hawaii?...:whistling......:laughing: ::drink:



SAW.co said:


> I LIKE TACO'S:chef::chef:


You probably have some decent Tacos down your way...:thumbup:

Pretty much on every street corner in California...:whistling


----------



## SAW.co

griz said:


> In Hawaii?...:whistling......:laughing: ::drink:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have some decent Tacos down your way...:thumbup:
> 
> Pretty much on every street corner in California...:whistling


You know what they say about the taco truk

"Looks kinda risky?"

"Ya it does, I'll take 2.":laughing::laughing:


----------



## griz

SAW.co said:


> You know what they say about the taco truk
> 
> "Looks kinda risky?"
> 
> "Ya it does, I'll take 2.":laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::clap::thumbup::thumbup:

Ya, but way better stuff than the old Roach Coaches...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## [email protected]

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Like I'm eating a taco:blink:


I meant the hypoid.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i dont have to say anything. the saw speaks for itself !!!:laughing:

its awesome. tons of power. super smooth. only bad thing about it is the stock blade and its not the color or warning tape i.e yellow and black "stay away"


----------



## wnc viking

When things. Where. Booming. I bought makita hypoid on clearance at slowed it lasted five months the second. Time the switch. Went bad I through it out no one on my crew was sorry to see it go the base for it I could not ever. Keep square.


----------



## Gary H

Hypoids always seemed to be second in line. They are light and pretty, but lack the ''I paid by the pound'' that is assicoted with the wormdrive. Also a old hard used WD has that old school look like alot of old crusty carpenters that are very good at what they do.


----------



## Gary H

GRB said:


> You guys are all a bunch of sissies - I'll stick to my sidewinder. :clap:


Alot of times, I am the only carpenter on the job with a wormdrive, and most of the crew won't borrow it because of the weight. Which is fine with me, I don't want anybody touching my gear.


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> Alot of times, I am the only carpenter on the job with a wormdrive, and most of the crew won't borrow it because of the weight. Which is fine with me, I don't want anybody touching my gear.


I was kidding. Just trying to be an equal opportunity offender. :thumbsup:

The old carpenter I learned from about 30 years ago was a sidewinder user. I brought my shiny new 77 to the job one day & he wanted nothing to do with it. He muttered about the blade being on the "wrong side", the weight of it, etc. 

But the rest of the guys saw the light & started picking up wormie instead of the sidewinders that were laying around. I think the old boy's feelings were hurt. :laughing:

I think it comes down to personal preference. A carpenter should use the tools that are the most natural for him & allow him to do his best work, IMHO.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Gary H said:


> Alot of times, I am the only carpenter on the job with a wormdrive, and most of the crew won't borrow it because of the weight. Which is fine with me, I don't want anybody touching my gear.


Same with me. I work with alot of people who are to lazy to run outside and grab there own tools. I am not. Everyone hates my ridgid wd. Im all ok with that though


----------



## FramingPro

i love my mag 77.
i can barely use a sidewinder anymore, learn to use the weight to your advantage and your good to go


----------



## Gary H

[email protected] Worm drive Porter cable belt sander. Only $40.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Gary H said:


> [email protected] Worm drive Porter cable belt sander. Only $40.


Linky Fail:blink:


----------



## Gary H

I can't get it to work. It on CL Flint, Michigan tool section. Posted today with pic.


----------



## Gary H

I cut and paste the address, what do you think it is wrong??


----------



## GRB

GRB said:


> I remember the 50th anniversary version of the 77. The Mag version had yet to be introduced, so a regular 77 was dressed in gold & black for the occasion.


Found one on Ebay.


----------



## Gary H

So for the 50th anniversary that would be 1965?


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> So for the 50th anniversary that would be 1965?


I think the 50th anniversary for the #77 was around 1987, but I'm not 100% sure. Wiki says that Skil created a saw in 1924, but I think it was the precursor to the #77, which I believe came into being in the 1930's.

Edit: I went back & looked at the special edition saw Randy posted. It's being pushed as the 75th anniversary edition, so I guess they came into being in 1937. How's that for some not so brilliant detective work?


----------



## Gary H

I was looking at the black handle, thinking that was from the 60's


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> I was looking at the black handle, thinking that was from the 60's


Ah. Didn't realize the 77's had black handles back then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H

I am only giving a educated guess on that. Going off old framing pics. I wasn't born till 1971. After that the world became a better place.:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave

I said it before. I'll say it again, Sidewinders have their place (Usually in a homeowners garage) but try ripping a wet treated 2x6x16 with one


----------



## GRB

Here's a nice Mag 77 that appears to be made in the USA. Just a few hours left on the auction & the price seems to be pretty reasonable so far.


----------



## CanningCustom

Id buy that one is a heart beat but it doesnt ship to canada  ebay grrrrr


----------



## Winchester

Irishslave said:


> I said it before. I'll say it again, Sidewinders have their place (Usually in a homeowners garage) but try ripping a wet treated 2x6x16 with one


sometimes it's handy to have the blade on the other side.


----------



## GRB

Winchester said:


> sometimes it's handy to have the blade on the other side.


Right on. Dunno how we'd efficiently cut L&R stair skirts without L&R bladed saws. We used to carry a WD & a sidewinder just for this task. 

Oh, & I prefer blade right sidewinders for use with home made shooting boards as well.


----------



## Irishslave

GRB said:


> Right on. Dunno how we'd efficiently cut L&R stair skirts without L&R bladed saws. We used to carry a WD & a sidewinder just for this task.
> 
> Oh, & I prefer blade right sidewinders for use with home made shooting boards as well.


Yeah OK I have a couple of them (sidewinders), but my wormdrive is used most often


----------



## CanningCustom

so i had a completely hectic morning, stressed myself out beyond comprehension. So i decided i would buy myself a new toy in the way home.


----------



## CanningCustom

theres actually a pretty funny story how it cam to be, ill type it out when im near my laptop


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> so i had a completely hectic morning, stressed myself out beyond comprehension. So i decided i would *buy myself a new toy* in the way home.


*That's *always approved!


----------



## Gary H

CanningCustom said:


> so i had a completely hectic morning, stressed myself out beyond comprehension. So i decided i would buy myself a new toy in the way home.


Thats the best reason to buy tools.:thumbup:


----------



## MKnAs Dad

CanningCustom said:


> so i had a completely hectic morning, stressed myself out beyond comprehension. So i decided i would buy myself a new toy in the way home.


30+ hours later:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I had a little Makita sidewinder arrive today from Spartanburg, South Carolina,:whistling
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270920967275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I had a little Makita:chinese: sidewinder arrive today from Spartanburg, South Carolina,:whistling
> :whistling


:clap:


----------



## Winchester

should have got a diablo blade too :laughing:


----------



## Old Grumpy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I had a little Makita sidewinder arrive today from Spartanburg, South Carolina,:whistling
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270920967275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Oooo! Aaaah !:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Winchester said:


> should have got a diablo blade too :laughing:


I am now in the market for a new blade:thumbsup:


----------



## katoman

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Aaaah, ooooo


----------



## Brutus

Is that one of them there Paul Bunyan saws there, DWB?!


----------



## Irishslave

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :clap:


I'm jealous. What a kick ass saw! Keep you legs clear of that beast


----------



## CanningCustom

MKnAs Dad said:


> 30+ hours later:whistling:whistling:whistling


MKnAs what are waiting on, the how it became? Well it kind of goes like this. I had to goto an appointment at the US Consulate in Toronto, to renew my US passport. Takes forever to get an appointment. So the morning of i decide im leaving my place extremely early so i would have almost 2hrs of waiting time. So i leave on schedule and i am within 40 minutes of getting there when a 3 car accident happens on the highway in front of me. All lanes got blocked and then the waiting begins. I watched my 2hr window dwindle down to getting into a parking space in Toronto 5 mins before my appointment. So i literally start running for the consulate ( they probably thought i was some kind of bomber :? ) But any how i got everything taking take care of and i was walking back to the shady ass parking lot i parked in. When i got back to the back alley parking lot i looked up and see big banners for dewalt,bosch,festool, and makita. I immediately was like "YES" started looking for a way in. Went inside this place and was immediately in heaven. I knew i was buying something in there but wasnt sure what. Then i saw the hypoid. I was actually going to go buy it from a different store on the way home, which was 45 drive out of the way. I start talking to the guy and it was the last one left. He gave it to me for $169 rather than $199 which was a bonus! So i got the saw ive wanted for some time now and save $30 plus gas money for going to the other place. So may not be funny story to all but after the day i had it was great to me. 
On a different note i've been using the saw the last couple of days and HOLY SH!T this thing is wicked smooth. I was plowing through 4 sheets at a time of 5/8 engineered floor sheeting today. Saw didnt bog down and cut through like butter. I was so impressed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

katoman said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Aaaah, ooooo


So desu nei sinpei:thumbsup:

Goggle is your friend


----------



## woodworkbykirk

get to the important part.. being when your going back there to pick me up some occi's and a trimbone


----------



## CanningCustom

im not going back anytime soon, but they said i can get same day delivery if i order stuff.


----------



## GRB

Here's a gem on Ebay. Someone wanna take her home?


----------



## CanningCustom

i think i am good on saws for now until i buy another hypoid mag. Thanks for the post bud


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

PJD building a Skil Saw Bike
http://www.skiltools.com/WormDrive/Pages/Welcome.aspx


----------



## Rustbucket

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> PJD building a Skil Saw Bike
> http://www.skiltools.com/WormDrive/Pages/Welcome.aspx


I'm surprised they didn't have a guy in China build a bike for them:roll eyes:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Rustbucket said:


> I'm surprised they didn't have a guy in China build a bike for them:roll eyes:


Gotta say, that bike is super ugly


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

This one hit my PM box and thought I'd post it up:blink:



mbryan said:


> Hey there, I know I have seen pictures of some sort of hook or something that you have done to your mag 77's but now I can't seem to find them. What was it that you did to them?


This is the best place to get tool parts I know of
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/hook-assembly-p-126407.html
and here are some generic ones, most of mine are the generic ones. They fit fine on the older saws and the one in the link is the one that comes on the newer Chinese saws.


----------



## GRB

Big Foot Tools also has them. 

They all look like the ones Paris Enterprises used to (maybe still does?) make. I seem to recall first seeing them in an article Larry Haun did over 20 years ago for FHB. They were pretty hard to find at the time & I think Paris was the only company making them. Now it's hard to find a WD without one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Thanks GRB, Years ago we used to cut the top handle on the saw and use it for a hook and that worked fine to.


----------



## mbryan

Thanks dwb. Im sorry, didn't realize you had a rafter hook as well on them. I was meaning the retention clip for the blade guard. You have something that you added to hold the guard open.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> Thanks dwb. Im sorry, didn't realize you had a rafter hook as well on them. I was meaning the retention clip for the blade guard. You have something that you added to hold the guard open.


Oh you're talkin about the 6d nail in the housing:blink: although it works well it is a bad idea because if a safety person see it you are busted and I now keep wax in my bags and wax the saw guard and blade to reduce friction. Pinning the blade up is very unsafe and I no longer do it. But every now and then there is a cut that requires it:sad: All you have to know is when drilling the blade housing is to stay up as high as you can so the 6d and blade do not get tangled up:blink:


----------



## mbryan

Yeah, sometimes that would be nice. I thought you had some type if hook on there. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> Yeah, sometimes that would be nice. I thought you had some type if hook on there.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Oh the hook:thumbsup: that's another guy that uses the little hook, I forget who.


----------



## mbryan

Haha, sorry. Thought it was you.


----------



## GRB

You mean the guard handle? 

Saw Guard Dog has them.


----------



## fourcornerhome

More...I don't think anyone has posted the Black and Decker Industrial 8 1/4. That heavy SOB has cut many rafters and is very powerful but I blame it for my shoulder impingement and cortisone shot (man that felt good). That saw is retired now and I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## jamesdc

I don't want to see this thread die off, so here's a little revival. This was last weekend's project, before and after pics . . .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

My gosh man where did you get that bad boy? I sure could use that thing next week. I need a sketch or something. A pic of the dado shaft would be nice.


----------



## GRB

jamesdc said:


> I don't want to see this thread die off, so here's a little revival. This was last weekend's project, before and after pics . . .


That's puuuurrrty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H

Nice paint job. I got two of that style, and they are heavy.


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My gosh man where did you get that bad boy? I sure could use that thing next week. I need a sketch or something. A pic of the dado shaft would be nice.


Some one on JLC long ago said that to make the shaft is easy for a machinest. I have never took mine apart yet. Maybe this weekend if we don't work.


----------



## 2ndGen

jamesdc said:


> This was last weekend's project, before and after pics . . .


Nice. Not a WD, but I did the same over the weekend with a cheap $12. Lowe's Hatchet.


----------



## 2ndGen

jamesdc said:


> I don't want to see this thread die off, so here's a little revival. This was last weekend's project, before and after pics . . .


And I can pretty much guarantee you that this thread 
is going to get real busy real soon. Watch this...


----------



## Brutus

2ndGen said:


> Nice. Not a WD, but I did the same over the weekend with a cheap $12. Lowe's Hatchet.



Why'd you do that!? You can't use it now! :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

*For Sale!*

*Made in The USA and in dang near new condition. $150./+ shipping*


----------



## 2ndGen

Brutus said:


> Why'd you do that!? You can't use it now! :laughing:



:laughing: I thought the same thing as soon as I finished it!


----------



## Brutus

Anyone?


----------



## JT Wood

anytime I see a tool I really want on ebay its all the way across the damn continent


----------



## CanningCustom

2ndgen find out how postage is to ayr, ontario


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> 2ndgen find out how postage is to ayr, ontario


I'll look into it tomorrow CC when the USPS is open.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I saw that one Brutus, It just look very old with the metal handle. Maybe more of a collectors item?


----------



## JT Wood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I saw that one Brutus, It just look very old with the metal handle. Maybe more of a collectors item?



I'd use the heck out of it.


----------



## martymc

when it comes to a skill saw u cant go wrong with the Milwaukee 7-1/4" circular saw. i have had mine for about 8 years and use it on a regular basis and it performs flawless. I recently had the cord replaced because it was cracking due to old age... it was NEVER cut. Last week i cut a 1/2" thick X 8" wide steel beam with it with a fiber blade... 
You can keep your heavy un-balanced worm drives and i will stick with my Milwaukee.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

martymc said:


> when it comes to a skill saw u cant go wrong with the Milwaukee 7-1/4"circular saw. i have had mine for about 8 years and use it on a regular basis and it performs flawless. I recently had the cord replaced because it was cracking due to old age... it was NEVER cut. Last week i cut a 1/2" thick X 8" wide steel beam with it with a fiber blade...
> You can keep your heavy un-balanced worm drives and i will stick with my Milwaukee.


Nice post, so sorry you have so many problem with the worm drives:whistling Have you ever owned one and what kind was it:blink: Why don't post a pic or 2 of you beloved little sidewinder over at the 
circular saw thread so we can see your tools:blink:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/circular-saw-thread-118460/#post1506253


----------



## 2ndGen

martymc said:


> when it comes to a skill saw u cant go wrong with the Milwaukee 7-1/4" circular saw. i have had mine for about 8 years and use it on a regular basis and it performs flawless. I recently had the cord replaced because it was cracking due to old age... it was NEVER cut. Last week i cut a 1/2" thick X 8" wide steel beam with it with a fiber blade...
> You can keep your heavy un-balanced worm drives and i will stick with my Milwaukee.


"Unbalanced" is a relative term. It depends "how" you use the saw. 
I felt the same way until I mastered it and learned how to use it. 

BTW, I own a Milwaukee circular saw as well and I have to agree 
that it's one of the best (if not the best) 7 1/4" circular saw.


----------



## martymc

2ndGen said:


> "Unbalanced" is a relative term. It depends "how" you use the saw.
> I felt the same way until I mastered it and learned how to use it.
> 
> BTW, I own a Milwaukee circular saw as well and I have to agree
> that it's one of the best (if not the best) 7 1/4" circular saw.


By un-balanced I mean when u pick it up with one hand its very awkward to handle.


----------



## katoman

It's interesting isn't it. I've only owned wormdrives. 40 plus years now.

It's like an extension of my arm. I can make any cuts with it.

Most framing cutting the wood goes over my left foot and the weight of the saw does the work.

Many other cuts I hold it with both hands.

I've had times where that saw would be run all day long. It would get so hot you couldn't hang on to it. That's why I've got more than one.

Not critisizing, just asking as I've never owned one - will the sidewinder rip lumber for 8 hours?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

to day I'm working for a trim contractor building some gazebos and such and at my cut station was my 7 1/4 mag all plugged up, I had been cutting hips and rafters. On the 4x8 hips I had barrow his sidewinder for the reverse angle on the bottom of the hip and it was laying on the ground. So he needed to make a cut so he unplugged my worm and plugged in his sidewinder for one cut:laughing: i just chuckled to myself :whistling I guess it's just what your used to


----------



## Brutus

katoman said:


> It's interesting isn't it. I've only owned wormdrives. 40 plus years now.
> 
> It's like an extension of my arm. I can make any cuts with it.
> 
> Most framing cutting the wood goes over my left foot and the weight of the saw does the work.
> 
> Many other cuts I hold it with both hands.
> 
> I've had times where that saw would be run all day long. It would get so hot you couldn't hang on to it. That's why I've got more than one.
> 
> Not critisizing, just asking as I've never owned one - will the sidewinder rip lumber for 8 hours?



Makita 5007n is my saw of choice, and I've spent many o' days sitting with that bad boy given 'er all day long. It is truly a great tool, well balanced, and like you said, it feels like an extension of my arm.

That being said... if someone were to buy me a Makita Hypoid as a 3-level apprenticeship grad present... I wouldn't complain.... :whistling:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

if buy me a makita bag u can borrow it to put 2 maggie's in , 1 for u 1 for me and left 4 the school


----------



## mike d.

I have a hd77 about 15 years now. Its made in Chicago. I was almost going to sell it but I cant buy foreign when the saw was first made here. Plus I like thats its 13 amps. I use the weight to my advantage with gravity..DWB....you are a true tool addict,,,,worse than me, lol


----------



## Brutus

mike d. said:


> DWB....you are a true tool addict,,,,worse than me, lol


I see you haven't met Loneframer..... :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

i had to give maggy some surgery today, i dropped her and broke the top handle, i got a gray one...now maggies a cross dresser :sad:


----------



## fjn

*saws*

I just started a thread today and am not having any luck,so i thought i'd try here. I have a 12in wd skilsaw.Had it forever ,need a new blade now. Any ideas were to buy it. Thanks in advance FJN


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

fjn said:


> I just started a thread today and am not having any luck,so i thought i'd try here. I have a 12in wd skilsaw.Had it forever ,need a new blade now. Any ideas were to buy it. Thanks in advance FJN


12" with a diamond knock out:blink:


----------



## JT Wood

Brutus said:


> Makita 5007n is my saw of choice, and I've spent many o' days sitting with that bad boy given 'er all day long. It is truly a great tool, well balanced, and like you said, it feels like an extension of my arm.
> 
> That being said... if someone were to buy me a Makita Hypoid as a 3-level apprenticeship grad present... I wouldn't complain.... :whistling:




I've used my dewalt 368 sidewinder for many days of heavy framing.
It's over 5 yrs old, and going strong. It feels natural. So does my wormy too.

Both have their place

I find that I use both types on a regular basis.


----------



## jamesdc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My gosh man where did you get that bad boy? I sure could use that thing next week. I need a sketch or something. A pic of the dado shaft would be nice.


Damn it's been awhile since I've been on CT.

DWB, what exactly do you want pics of? I also have most of the measurements and bore diameters for the shaft if you're interested in having one made. I just need to remember where I wrote them down :wallbash: . This is a Pairis dado saw kit, not one of the actual custom skil dado saws with one piece shafts, this one has the shaft extension for a standard 8 1/4" saw. The only problem is the dado saw kits use blades and chippers with a 3/4" bore, not the standard 5/8" So you would need to have a shaft extension designed and made around 5/8" bore blades or increase the bore diameter on a bunch of 5/8" chippers and blades.

Sadly I most likely won't be gang cutting many roofs with this thing, the bigfoot with a swingtable does a better job and quicker on anything over a 3 in 12 and I have other plans for this baby. I sourced some precision shim stock and spacers so I can understack the dado to whatever width I need. Now I have a tool that accurately groove hardware, straps, etc into beams and plates in a productive way, using routers and templates wastes too much time and I hate having to scarf hardware flush by dragging the skil blade sideways across the plate. Now, here's a quick pic of what I'm using the saw for, this is to hide an MST strap in a 4x12.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I was just reacting James, I don't do enough to set up a saw. That saw dose do some impressive work! Why is the dato for the MTS so deep?


----------



## griz

Hey Randy, get one of these...:whistling

http://www.mafell.com/produkte/prod_fraesen_nfu32_i.html


----------



## jamesdc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I was just reacting James, I don't do enough to set up a saw. That saw dose do some impressive work! Why is the dato for the MTS so deep?


These are faux beams that hang off the ends of the walls to catch the last few common rafters in the overhang, and required an MST from beam to plate. The common rafters in the overhang dropped in size to match a 2x8 barge so I had to hike the beams up 1 1/2" to maintain a full seat. So I had to groove 1/4" into the plates and 1 3/4" into the beams for the strap then dutchman the beams back up so the rafters can still stack on top.


----------



## Winchester

i'm too tired to attempt following that thought through in my head, but it sounds like lots of fun and you get to play with tools. :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Winchester said:


> i'm too tired to attempt following that thought through in my head, but it sounds like lots of fun and you get to play with tools. :clap:


My too:laughing: And we never use the term "dutchman the beams back up" out here in the big pond:whistling But we do our share of MSTs


----------



## VAviaCo

20 years young


----------



## gillisonconstru

Your truck bed looks like mine trashed lol....are the Bosch wormdrives pretty decent our mag 55 needs some work thinking of getting the anniversary Bosch for back it looks cool if nothing else....


----------



## jamesdc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My too:laughing: And we never use the term "dutchman the beams back up" out here in the big pond:whistling But we do our share of MSTs


Sorry I posted that late last night, something may have been influencing it. As for "dutchman the beams" I'm referring to to filling the remaining dado with a ripped piece of DF, then glueing and nailing it in place as a filler.


----------



## GRB

Anyone want to take this old gal home?

20 amp motor!


----------



## Gary H

GRB said:


> Anyone want to take this old gal home?
> 
> 20 amp motor!


Now that is a Man sized saw right there:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

yes indeed, i would like to have that saw just for the sake of having it lol


----------



## wnc viking

I would like one just to say I have one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well bid on it:blink:


----------



## GRB

Here's a cool old worm drive. Bet it doesn't cut very well right now, though. :blink:


----------



## wnc viking

My dad has one of those


----------



## Brutus

Winchester said:


> My Prazi is for sale.
> 
> Comes with the red Skil 77. Both pretty much new and mint.


Tell me the day I decide to go and spend some cash on truck chit will ya... not like I'd have a use for it, though....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Winchester said:


> My Prazi is for sale.
> 
> Comes with the red Skil 77. Both pretty much new and mint.


Why did you get a *“Linear Link”*


----------



## Gary H

Linear Links saws used to be made in Michigan.


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> Linear Links saws used to be made in Michigan.


I didn't know that. Where at & what happened to them, do you know?


----------



## Gary H

Back in the late 80's they were made in Muskegon Michigan. I seem to recall that 8-9 years ago I came across a company that either was still making them or selling off old stock. No saw, but just the kit and it was around $400 or so. Too much for me at the time.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ryan, how much are you looking for?


----------



## jamesdc

Linear Link saws were made by Muskegon Power Tool, out of Muskegon, MI. While on the topic of linear links does anybody have one of the mini versions? I think it came with like an 8" bar and was designed for cutting posts. I've never seen one of these saws in person, but have always wanted one just for the hell of it. Sorry DWB, I haven't had time to grab any more wormdrive saw ****, so here's one that was already on my computer. Double the dado, double the fun . . . . .


----------



## Gary H

jamesdc said:


> Linear Link saws were made by Muskegon Power Tool, out of Muskegon, MI. While on the topic of linear links does anybody have one of the mini versions? I think it came with like an 8" bar and was designed for cutting posts. I've never seen one of these saws in person, but have always wanted one just for the hell of it. Sorry DWB, I haven't had time to grab any more wormdrive saw ****, so here's one that was already on my computer. Double the dado, double the fun . . . . .


I see you were able to save that sticker on the guard.:thumbsup: Seems pretty rare that those are still in good shape after being on the job sites. I only have one dado saw that has it still in good condistion.


----------



## Winchester

CanningCustom said:


> Ryan, how much are you looking for?


I haven't decided yet.

I still gotta clean out the shed and garage and organize everything. Probably once it slows down a bit I'm gonna do all that and sell off some stuff.


----------



## CanningCustom

Winchester said:


> I haven't decided yet.
> 
> I still gotta clean out the shed and garage and organize everything. Probably once it slows down a bit I'm gonna do all that and sell off some stuff.


No worries man i do the same thing.


----------



## kiteman

So here"s the deal. My local tool store (White Cap) is having a one day special tomorrow on Skil 77's and 77 Mags- 50 bucks trade-in for your old wd,so $109 for the SHD and $129 for the SHD-M. Question: Should I trade in my US-made HD77 and Skilsaw Professional 77 saws for a couple of these Chinese ones? Common theme here is most of you don"t seem to like the new Mags.

I did kinda go on a buying spree while there, though.


----------



## mbryan

What are the dado saws used for?


----------



## griz

kiteman said:


> So here"s the deal. My local tool store (White Cap) is having a one day special tomorrow on Skil 77's and 77 Mags- 50 bucks trade-in for your old wd,so $109 for the SHD and $129 for the SHD-M. Question: Should I trade in my US-made HD77 and Skilsaw Professional 77 saws for a couple of these Chinese ones? Common theme here is most of you don"t seem to like the new Mags.
> 
> I did kinda go on a buying spree while there, though.


What's wrong with your old ones?

I've had saws that were 20-30 years old & worked just fine...:thumbsup:


----------



## kiteman

griz said:


> What's wrong with your old ones?
> 
> I've had saws that were 20-30 years old & worked just fine...:thumbsup:


They do. The old one usually needs to be set at 3 deg to cut square, but I can just put another table on it. Actually might be a little out of kilter at the pivot. I know I can just keep buying tables, handles, switches and brushes for them. It struck me as a good deal at first, now not so much.


----------



## GRB

mbryan said:


> What are the dado saws used for?


Cutting birds mouths, notches, etc.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Kiteman the tools shop put the SHD77M on sale for 109$ with no trade in. But that was the big once a year sale.


----------



## mbryan

GRB said:


> Cutting birds mouths, notches, etc.


What's the advantage? Able to cut with a single cut vs two? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> What's the advantage? Able to cut with a single cut vs two? Hope that makes sense.


No that's not it:no: A roof cutter cuts the whole roof in a few passes instead of one at a time. Rack the rafters and cut the head in one pass cut the seat in one more, ready to stack em:thumbsup:


----------



## griz

It's mainly used for gang cutting. It is quick. Works great on 4x & 6x rafters also.:thumbsup:

Haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## mbryan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No that's not it:no: A roof cutter cuts the whole roof in a few passes instead of one at a time. Rack the rafters and cut the head in one pass cut the seat in one more, ready to stack em:thumbsup:


I see. Thanks.

Why don't they seem to make them anymore?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> I see. Thanks.
> 
> Why don't they seem to make them anymore?


The dados were custom made and still can be made. These days we seem to use trusses more and more not needing to hand cut roofs anymore.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Also with the BigFoot saw and it's layover table the seats can be easily be cut with it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

How far dose that BigFoot table layover?


----------



## mbryan

Thanks. Your just a wealth of information for my endless inquisitive idiocity.


----------



## CanningCustom

DWB is on a roll tonight! pssst i think he may have a saw addiction. ::clap::


----------



## jamesdc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How far dose that BigFoot table layover?


The the bigfoot swing tables layover to 75 degrees, supposedly. I can't get more than a 73 degree bevel out of my 10 1/4" swing table though. Here's a 69.5 degree full bearing seat cut for 2x4 walls.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Right on jamesdc:thumbsup: It looks like that will take care of a 4/12 and up. Is that a 10" saw or a 14"?


----------



## jamesdc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Right on jamesdc:thumbsup: It looks like that will take care of a 4/12 and up. Is that a 10" saw or a 14"?


That's the 10 1/4" Bigfoot, I won't use the swingtable on the 14". The 14" is way too underpowered, and once you get it swung past 45 degrees it's very difficult to keep the blade spinning. Especially across an uneven rack of rafters.



I was just browsing craigslist ads for beam saws and ran across this, anybody used or even seen one of these saws before? 

http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/3102137488.html


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok thats just crazy looking! Looks like a 16" grinder with a table.


----------



## jamesdc

CanningCustom said:


> Ok thats just crazy looking! Looks like a 16" grinder with a table.


I know, and it's called a "safety saw" :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gary H

And 220 volts.


----------



## 2ndGen

Is it so wrong for me to want to "not" want to use this work of art?
I almost sold it this earlier this year because I felt guilty "not" using it.
Had a lot of interest, but chickened out. I want to use it, but not. 
The Milwaukee sidewinder has been doing all the work for me. 
(which itself is a sweet machine and a joy to work with)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Have you been polishing it:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Have you been polishing it:blink:


Nope! Just as clean as the day I bought her.


----------



## CanningCustom

sad


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> sad



LOL

Why?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Awwww come on, your buffin your worm and we all know it:jester:


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Awwww come on, your buffin your worm and we all know it:jester:


Not the Drive one.


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Have you been polishing it:blink:


Thats true love when the truck goes unwashed and the saw is polished.:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

2ndGen said:


> LOL
> 
> Why?


Cause i was gonna buy it from you lol!


----------



## CanningCustom

BTW glad to see the thread moving again. Well i lost my baby ( makita mag hypoid ) due to little bastards with sticky fingers. Then a little over a week later a buddy called and said he was at a pawn shop 45 mins away and is pretty sure my saw was there. Sure enough it was! So the owner gave me a hard time about wanting it back. So i called the police, when the officer arrived and explained he made owner let me see the saw and BAM drop the deck and i engraved company name under the saws motor  The owner was forced to return the saw for free and was told he was lucky to not be brought up on charges for selling stolen merchandise. Soooo i guess the moral of the story is mark your tools! Search still continues for the rest of the stuff, like my occi's, tibone, and a 42 gallon fatmax container full of makita cordless and other tools.


----------



## Gary H

CanningCustom said:


> BTW glad to see the thread moving again. Well i lost my baby ( makita mag hypoid ) due to little bastards with sticky fingers. Then a little over a week later a buddy called and said he was at a pawn shop 45 mins away and is pretty sure my saw was there. Sure enough it was! So the owner gave me a hard time about wanting it back. So i called the police, when the officer arrived and explained he made owner let me see the saw and BAM drop the deck and i engraved company name under the saws motor  The owner was forced to return the saw for free and was told he was lucky to not be brought up on charges for selling stolen merchandise. Soooo i guess the moral of the story is mark your tools! Search still continues for the rest of the stuff, like my occi's, tibone, and a 42 gallon fatmax container full of makita cordless and other tools.


Glad you got the saw back. I was at the pawn shop yesterday, and saw my old Makita 10'' chop saw there. The one that was stolen back in 2007. I walked up the counter and said I would like to have my saw back. Running his mouth the owner was. I said here $50. Take off the blade and written behind the blade on the guard is my full name. If it isnt you keep the cash. Sure enough it was there. There is nothing like seeing the jacka$4s face. I knew it was mine because of the yellow paint and the same blade I installed was still on it. I just had it sharpened and the numbers were still on it.

All my tools have my name all over it along with paint. If they want to spend the effort to scrape it off, there will not be much left of the tool.


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> Cause i was gonna buy it from you lol!


You know what? If I haven't used it by 2012, 
I will give you first dibs on it! Fair enough? 

:thumbsup:

I think it's a damn shame that it's not being used. 
I feel guilty keeping it in it's box. At the same time, 
my gosh! I just don't want to mess up the sheen on 
this thing! LOL 

If it was a 77-SHD, I'd be trying to destroy the thing! 
But I'm being too prissy with this. So, I'll keep you in 
mind man. You got first shot.


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> BTW glad to see the thread moving again. Well i lost my baby ( makita mag hypoid ) due to little bastards with sticky fingers. Then a little over a week later a buddy called and said he was at a pawn shop 45 mins away and is pretty sure my saw was there. Sure enough it was! So the owner gave me a hard time about wanting it back. So i called the police, when the officer arrived and explained he made owner let me see the saw and BAM drop the deck and i engraved company name under the saws motor  The owner was forced to return the saw for free and was told he was lucky to not be brought up on charges for selling stolen merchandise. Soooo i guess the moral of the story is mark your tools! Search still continues for the rest of the stuff, like my occi's, tibone, and a 42 gallon fatmax container full of makita cordless and other tools.


I know the feeling of losing loved ones. I lost a gangbox 
full of tools, but I got it back in cash from the GC "my way". 

The pawnshop owner was an idiot. He should've just manned-up
on it right away. I would've been willing to give the guy what he
paid for it to get it back as a "finder's fee". None of them pay more
than $30. or $40. for one anyway. Glad to here you got that one back.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

regarding the theft thing.. is anyone else using " contractors advantage" insurance. it gives complete reimbursement price paid for tools. we had $8000 worth stolen five years ago. everything was replaced


----------



## Jdub2083

Just ordered the Makita 5377MG Hypoid. It was between that one or the Bosch 1677M. Should be an upgrade over my Craftsman Hypoid, but honestly it hasn't been a bad saw. Should be here by Friday :clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jdub2083 said:


> Just ordered the Makita 5377MG Hypoid. It was between that one or the Bosch 1677M. Should be an upgrade over my Craftsman Hypoid, but honestly it hasn't been a bad saw. Should be here by Friday :clap:


I'm sure that Craftsman Hypoid is made by Makita:whistling


----------



## Jdub2083

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm sure that Craftsman Hypoid is made by Makita:whistling


 Could be, I don't know though. I lose track of who makes who's crap now. Seems like I've done a good bit of demo and framing with that saw and it's handled everything I've thrown at it. It's the only hypoid / wormdrive I've ever used though, so I'm excited to get the sawdust flying with the Makita. It's almost 5 lbs lighter too which is an added bonus.


----------



## CanningCustom

Well i can't speak for Winchester who also is sportin a makita mag but i love mine


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## redwood

I have had the Makita Mag for a month now and really like it, so far.

I had a gold embossed Skill awhile back. I'm assuming that it was a anniversery saw. It was a part of my trailer theft.

Regarding theft insurance. I was partially covered for my trailer theft, but after the claim, they denied future coverage (or it was a astronomical price increase. This was AAA.


----------



## 2ndGen

As soon as you send something to China for manufacturing, they start producing their own versions with cheaper material and undercut the SAME manufacturers who gave them the business in the first place. ﻿


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

2ndGen said:


> As soon as you send something to China for manufacturing, they start producing their own versions with cheaper material and undercut the SAME manufacturers who gave them the business in the first place. ﻿


Maybe Lone has one of those:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen

Not a WD, but worthy of the company. The companion to my Skil HD77...
(I wonder how nice it'd look if I actually cleaned it up?)

Milwaukee Til-Lok 6390-20


----------



## CanningCustom

2ndGen said:


> Not a WD, but worthy of the company. The companion to my Skil HD77...
> (I wonder how nice it'd look if I actually cleaned it up?)
> 
> Milwaukee Til-Lok 6390-20


:: blink:: there is a different thread for those things


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> : blink: there is a different thread for those things


Here it is and it has the same OP:laughing:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/sidewinder-thread-108269/


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> :: blink:: there is a different thread for those things





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here it is and it has the same OP:laughing:


It's okay. The Author of the thread gave me permission. :blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

Well you let me know cause if ya don't want the Bigfoot ill buy it off you :clap:


----------



## FramingPro

Today is a somber day in wormdrive nation. My beloved Maggy was hospitalized and her condition is looking bleak. A shim got between the blade and the inside of the guard, ripped the gaurd closer and catch off, ripped and bent the guard and ****ed up my table. If she does not recover her organs will saved for saws to come.


----------



## Gary H

FramingPro said:


> Today is a somber day in wormdrive nation. My beloved Maggy was hospitalized and her condition is looking bleak. A shim got between the blade and the inside of the guard, ripped the gaurd closer and catch off, ripped and bent the guard and ****ed up my table. If she does not recover her organs will saved for saws to come.


:sad:I will say a prayer tonight for maggy.:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

Oh boy Nick what did you do!!!!!! :no:


----------



## FramingPro

Heres some pics, took em with my lap top :whistling
Joe, i was cutting some half wall studs, when they were nailed at the bottom, little piece was just the width to fit in the guard....shot across the room, and then it was done. 
Heres the pics, u can see the bend in the table, the tear in the guard and the broken off guard rubber stopper.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Oh boy Nick what did you do!!!!!! :no:


I have never pulled off anything like that:no:
I have no idea how he pulled it off:blink:
Can we get a pic of that poor saw you manggeled :whistling
Edit= I was typing slow,,,thanks for the pics:thumbsup:
FramingPro the saw manggeler:thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Heres some pics, took em with my lap top :whistling
> Joe, i was cutting some half wall studs, when they were nailed at the bottom, little piece was just the width to fit in the guard....shot across the room, and then it was done.
> Heres the pics, u can see the bend in the table, the tear in the guard and the broken off guard rubber stopper.


So you panicked and dropped it or what?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dude I had to go look at a saw to see what you did:sad: You had a sliver of wood rip off a chunk of the frame of your saw that holds the guard bummper:blink: HTFYDT


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> So you panicked and dropped it or what?


No, i held the saw fine the whole time, but i guess when i was done the cut i let it down on the side without going all the way through.


----------



## CanningCustom

What is the lesson you learned from this experience? Glad to see you have all your digits still.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> No, i held the saw fine the whole time, but i guess when i was done the cut i let it down on the side without going all the way through.


*WHAT*:blink:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dude I had to go look at a saw to see what you did:sad: You had a sliver of wood rip off a chunk of the frame of your saw that holds the guard bummper:blink: HTFYDT


Yep and as it came down it warped my table... Time for a new saw?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> What is the lesson you learned from this experience? Glad to see you have all your digits still.


That he'll have to drill the upper guard and install a guard there:jester:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> *WHAT*:blink:


In response to Joe's "did you drop it"
I was cutting sideways, and i must have not pushed the saw all the way through the cut before i stopped holding it up, so the piece got sucked in.


----------



## CanningCustom

The parts can be replaced Nick, but buddy ya have to be more careful. Your looking at min. $75 in parts


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> What is the lesson you learned from this experience? Glad to see you have all your digits still.


It was not a kick back, it was just a **** show. Had it happen before when shaving small amounts off the end of boards, but today.... :whistling


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> The parts can be replaced Nick, but buddy ya have to be more careful. Your looking at min. $75 in parts


Damn, i have my eye on $100 mag.... I think ill scoop that up and keep this as parts. Yea this was weird how bad it got, normally i can fix it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Yep and as it came down it warped my table... Time for a new saw?


I'd fix it:blink: here's the table
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/base-plate-mag-aluminum-p-113372.html
Also you can take the table off and warm it up and on a very flat surface tap it back into flatness:thumbsup: like auto repair:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dose ereplacementparts.com ship north of the boarder:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro:blink: I'm gonna drink 3 beers for you and your saw tonight:whistling
Like Jimmy Buffet says it's 5 o'clock somewhere and I'm 13 minuets away from 5 o'clock:clap:


----------



## wnc viking

I have killed my share of wormdrives one went up in flames ripping an lvl my favorite one a 6 1/2" I dropped it 15' on to a slab


----------



## CanningCustom

wnc viking said:


> I have killed my share of wormdrives one went up in flames ripping an lvl my favorite one a 6 1/2" I dropped it 15' on to a slab


I've had some burst into flames  dewalt. I would have cried to drop the 6 1/2 and kill it. I've been looking for 2 years for someone eBay that will ship to Canada.


----------



## wnc viking

I almost did cry over the 6 1/2 it was a sweet saw. My crew destroyed a makita hypoid I less than three months.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I did pick up one more beam saw:no:
Now I'm really done:jester:
It's built on a older USA made Skil DH77M with the flat table.
Can anyone tell me the difference between the panel chain and the beam chain:blink:
It seems to cut a bit rough, maybe the chain needs sharpened?


----------



## S&K

That thing is sweet. I was happy with my Prazi till I seen that. Mind if I ask what brand it is. You will have some tear out, nature of the beast when using a chainsaw.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

S&K said:


> Mind if I ask what brand it is.




Linear Link,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## darthdude

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pics Please:jester:


I owe you guys a picture:clap:. From left to right, my still disassembled Skil 67. That one will need much cleaning, it was clearly used for concrete cutting. I'm going to give it new bearings and brushes before firing it up. Next is the 77. This one actually semed good enough to run, so I topped off the gear oil and gave it a go. The old azz steel blade cut a 2x6 just fine:thumbup:. Motor seems healthy, but there is a wobble from a loose bearing to deal with.
Finally is my Skil 127, as covered in the recent thread Acro started about these saws, I've gone through it front to back and it's ready to go. Just gotta get a blade made. Note how it is almost as long as the feed table on my Powermatic 54A jointer!:laughing: I really want an 825 and 107 to round out the set:thumbsup:.


----------



## kiteman

Picked up this one today off CL. Like new! I bet it's never been near a jobsite. Still has the factory tag on the cord and the "Made in USA" sticker on the housing. $65 bucks!


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I did pick up one more beam saw:no:
> Now I'm really done:jester:
> It's built on a older USA made Skil DH77M with the flat table.
> Can anyone tell me the difference between the panel chain and the beam chain:blink:
> It seems to cut a bit rough, maybe the chain needs sharpened?


Awesome tool:thumbup: I picked one up from a member on here about a month ago and been too busy to take picks.::sad:

The difference in chains maybe one a '' safety'' chain that came from the factory. Cuts slow and there fore safe. 

Check back a few pages and I am sure James has a post about the type of chain that works best. He has alot of info in the wormdrive thread about that saw:thumbsup:

That chain cutting so rough may need to be sharpened. The new chain on my saw cuts slighty rough. But no where near as bad as the pics you posted.


----------



## jamesdc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I did pick up one more beam saw:no:
> Now I'm really done:jester:
> It's built on a older USA made Skil DH77M with the flat table.
> Can anyone tell me the difference between the panel chain and the beam chain:blink:
> It seems to cut a bit rough, maybe the chain needs sharpened?


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: Damn DWB, you were the one who out bid me on that saw. :laughing: 

I'm guessing you don't have the panel chain, those are rare and look quite a bit different then a standard chainsaw chain. From the looks of that saw it still has the stock Linear Link chain, which is a "safety chain". I recommend replacing it with a fresh loop of oregon 91vx or whatever they're calling it now. Make sure to get it in a 53 drive link loop, word of caution as this it is not low kickback chain. I run it on all my Linear Links and have found it gives the best compromise between cut quality and speed.

Edit: Didn't see Gary's post, looks like he beat me to it. Gary, post up some pics of that sweet Linear Link you got


----------



## CanningCustom

darthdude said:


> I owe you guys a picture:clap:. From left to right, my still disassembled Skil 67. That one will need much cleaning, it was clearly used for concrete cutting. I'm going to give it new bearings and brushes before firing it up. Next is the 77. This one actually semed good enough to run, so I topped off the gear oil and gave it a go. The old azz steel blade cut a 2x6 just fine:thumbup:. Motor seems healthy, but there is a wobble from a loose bearing to deal with.
> Finally is my Skil 127, as covered in the recent thread Acro started about these saws, I've gone through it front to back and it's ready to go. Just gotta get a blade made. Note how it is almost as long as the feed table on my Powermatic 54A jointer!:laughing: I really want an 825 and 107 to round out the set:thumbsup:.


Jealous! Nice line up buddy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Thanks jamesdc,, Just the info I was looking for:thumbsup: And for the oil reservoir:blink: Let me guess:whistling chain saw oil?? 
That saw went rather cheap I thought?


----------



## FramingPro

Picked up maggy 2.0 today.
Shes real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose ereplacementparts.com ship north of the boarder:blink:


yup.. but shipping is a arm and a leg.. i had to buy $12 in parts for my bosch mitre saw back in march/april last year.. shipping was like $32


----------



## CanningCustom

jamesdc said:


> :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: Damn DWB, you were the one who out bid me on that saw. :laughing:
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have the panel chain, those are rare and look quite a bit different then a standard chainsaw chain. From the looks of that saw it still has the stock Linear Link chain, which is a "safety chain". I recommend replacing it with a fresh loop of oregon 91vx or whatever they're calling it now. Make sure to get it in a 53 drive link loop, word of caution as this it is not low kickback chain. I run it on all my Linear Links and have found it gives the best compromise between cut quality and speed.
> 
> Edit: Didn't see Gary's post, looks like he beat me to it. Gary, post up some pics of that sweet Linear Link you got


lol James I was bidding as well


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> lol James I was bidding as well


You see my new one


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> You see my new one


I saw the saw:laughing: and she's a brute:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> You see my new one


Yep I did buddy now all ya have to do is change that stupid foot plate to the flat non rolled edge one and you'll be good to go.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

what we need is to stop encouraging him.. he still needs to do more stupid stuff that teens do.. then post pictures of it on fb so they can go up in the pickle thread


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Yep I did buddy now all ya have to do is change that stupid foot plate to the flat non rolled edge one and you'll be good to go.


I noticed that, i like the rolled one so far, won't ride under a 2x if i screw it down as a guide. My old one was flat table...not so flat anymore :sad:


----------



## Derry

Will have to get one for myself. I'm left handed so I don't care,such an easy saw to use. I thought it would be heavier but it's no heavier than our makita or Hilti 9 1/4 saws. Very handy for hip/ valley rafter cuts when you have to cut an angl from the other side. Love the rafter hook . Seams very well made which is a surprise because skill are a DIY brand here. I must do some research to see which is the best to buy.


----------



## wnc viking

I really miss my 6 1/2"


----------



## steex

I really didn't think it through beforehand, but I decided to cut out some 70ish year old concrete to resize some openings for standard size glass block windows. When I said I would do it I was kind of thinking that there was actually just a 2 inch capstone mortared on top of the block and it would pop off with a brick chisel. It ended up popping off all right, but it took a few whacks from the Ridgid. I got about 2 inches of cut from the 7 inch blade, could have used another inch I guess. But the saw cut fantastic and it worked to score it up to where it came out easy. 


















There was so much dust I came off my line on this one but it cleaned up okay.

I did some framing on the west coast about ten years ago and learned on a mag 77, then when I moved back east I started doing more remodeling and using a sidewinder. I finally used this job as an excuse to buy another worm drive, and figured since Skils weren't made in the US anymore I was free to shop around. $87 with shipping on ebay and I'm very happy with it so far. Did those window cuts x 4 on one of the days we had in the 40s a couple weeks ago and have been using it for rips and cutting plywood since then and my old Milwaukee sidewinder for wacking pieces off sticks. Does that make me bisawxual?


----------



## emmetnee

Derry said:


> Will have to get one for myself. I'm left handed so I don't care,such an easy saw to use. I thought it would be heavier but it's no heavier than our makita or Hilti 9 1/4 saws. Very handy for hip/ valley rafter cuts when you have to cut an angl from the other side. Love the rafter hook . Seams very well made which is a surprise because skill are a DIY brand here. I must do some research to see which is the best to buy.


You can get them here, I have 6 of them, 1 Craftsman, 3Skill, 2 ridgids and a Bigfoot 10 1/4 with swing table. Pm me and I let you know.


----------



## Brutus

steex said:


> could have used another inch I guess.


:whistling





steex said:


> Does that make me bisawxual?



:laughing: I'm going to use that from now on.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I have seen and used the Ridgid wormy now and have nothing bad to say about it!:no:


----------



## PolishHammer

Ok so i was wondering if you guys could give me some info. Looking to buy a wormdrive and kinda leaning towards the Milwaukee. 

Pros? Cons? Any info would be nice thanks


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

PolishHammer said:


> Ok so i was wondering if you guys could give me some info. Looking to buy a wormdrive and kinda leaning towards the Milwaukee.
> 
> Pros? Cons? Any info would be nice thanks


Ivan Putski:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

PolishHammer said:


> Ok so i was wondering if you guys could give me some info. Looking to buy a wormdrive and kinda leaning towards the Milwaukee.
> 
> Pros? Cons? Any info would be nice thanks


Although the Milwaukee is a power saw i had a few issues with it. The weight for one, i can't seem to figure where they gain where it's all metal counter parts have lost. Also the front of the foot plate sticks out way too far. I sold mine within the first week. I just couldn't get used to it. 
Can I steer you in the way of a makita mag hypoid? Same amount of power without the worry of checking oil levels or looking for any metal savings or other debris in the oil reservoir. But if it is indeed a worm you are looking for I'd recommend ridgid, unless you are lucky enough to find a made in US skil mag with the flat aluminum foot plate.


----------



## PolishHammer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ivan Putski:blink:


Man you caught me!!!


----------



## PolishHammer

Canning thanks for input. I really haven't used a worm drive much but the obly one i have used are the old all metal skils. They have some balls cut thru masonry block and crete like butter. But back to worm drives im just going on recommendations from people. Thanks for input


----------



## jhark123

Can't go wrong with a Skil Mag 77 or a Bosch (same saw)


----------



## tenon0774

jhark123 said:


> Can't go wrong with a Skil Mag 77 or a Bosch (same saw)


Agreed.

"righty's" sometimes *****, veterans appreciate it's on site to rip LVL's or make compound cuts in 2 x 12 rafters.

I like it cause it's an animal and will not bog down...

...well that, and um, the LVL thing,

...and um, the compound thing.

:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jhark123 said:


> Can't go wrong with a Skil Mag 77 or a Bosch (same saw)


3Xs


----------



## griz

jhark123 said:


> Can't go wrong with a Skil Mag 77 or a Bosch (same saw)


So long as the Bosch doesn't have that dam plug the extension cord in the grip BS....:thumbsup::whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tenon0774

griz said:


> So long as the Bosch doesn't have that dam plug the extension cord in the grip BS....:thumbsup::whistling:laughing::laughing:


Who ever comes up with this crap?

Like the old PC circ saw that had the cord come out of the front of the handle...

*cut*


----------



## darthdude

tenon0774 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> "righty's" sometimes *****, veterans appreciate it's on site to rip LVL's or make compound cuts in 2 x 12 rafters.
> 
> I like it cause it's an animal and will not bog down...
> 
> ...well that, and um, the LVL thing,
> 
> ...and um, the compound thing.
> 
> :whistling


I like wormdrives because they just feel right:thumbsup:. I won't pick up anything else unless I absolutely have to!:thumbup: 
I may have to disagree about the Bosch plug in models though. I love mine, having a long lead on it is very valuable. Although I did modify the end with a hose clamp to beef it up a bit. Plus mines an old one and says Made in the USA on it, so I figure it's special:gunsmilie:.


----------



## jhark123

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/tls/3633422682.html

Should I offer $500 to this guy for the 127? I already have a big foot 10" and a Makita 16". Anyone know if the 127 will cut a 6x in one pass?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nooooooooooooo:no: you don't need another saw:laughing:


----------



## darthdude

jhark123 said:


> http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/tls/3633422682.html
> 
> Should I offer $500 to this guy for the 127? I already have a big foot 10" and a Makita 16". Anyone know if the 127 will cut a 6x in one pass?


I own a 127, it's beastly! I need to adapt a blade for it still. But in answer to your question, my measurement of depth puts it at approx 4 3/4", annoyingly short of 6x stock.:sad: it'll certainly cut 4x4's at a 45 though.


----------



## jhark123

That's that then, the big foot cuts the 4x's. I guess I'll keep looking for a linear link.


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nooooooooooooo:no: you don't need another saw:laughing:


Nah, he's good man.

I'm sure its been a couple of days since he bought a tool, and the TBA meeting doesn't meet until next Friday.:whistling

Will the Dewalt 12" mitre saw cut a 6 x 6 all the way through?

As I recall no.

...but it's been awhile for me so "I can't back that up".


----------



## darthdude

jhark123 said:


> That's that then, the big foot cuts the 4x's. I guess I'll keep looking for a linear link.


Or a 14" Bigfoot:thumbsup:. They cut 6x in one pass so I hear.


----------



## gillisonconstru

Who ran me up then beat me out on the 8 1/4" wormdrive on ebay yesterday lol....


----------



## wnc viking

Not me I have one I do want a 6 1/2 again


----------



## darthdude

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-THO...242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d994fc82

Anyone seen or used one of these before? I've never heard of Thor saws before, looks like a neat old bugger.


----------



## CanningCustom

Looks like a tank, maybe the name had to due with the weight?


----------



## Brutus

Gentlemen..

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MAKITA-5402-5402-A-CIRCULAR-TIMBER-BEAM-SAW-415MM-16-5-16-CIRCULAR-SAW-FREE-/121077062630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30c15be6&_uhb=1#ht_3577wt_1165


----------



## Gary H

Brutus said:


> Gentlemen..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MAKITA-5402-5402-A-CIRCULAR-TIMBER-BEAM-SAW-415MM-16-5-16-CIRCULAR-SAW-FREE-/121077062630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30c15be6&_uhb=1#ht_3577wt_1165


The blade is on the wrong side.:whistling


----------



## Brutus

PFFT. It's on the _right_ side.


See what I did there?! :laughing:


----------



## QCCI

Here's mine, doesn't get much use though unfortunately.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> Gentlemen..
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MAKITA-5402-5402-A-CIRCULAR-TIMBER-BEAM-SAW-415MM-16-5-16-CIRCULAR-SAW-FREE-/121077062630?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c30c15be6&_uhb=1#ht_3577wt_1165


It's been repainted:no: I don't like repainted saws, can't see what your getting.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Awwwww the facebook page has 20 pages on our beloved WORMDRIVE page
Comon guys:whistling


----------



## darthdude

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Awwwww the facebook page has 20 pages on our beloved WORMDRIVE page
> Comon guys:whistling


How about some eye candy? Saw this eariler today, shiny, shiny, shiny!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ski...701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e785704f5
Its too pretty to even use!!


----------



## darthdude

Or someone may want this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-1-2-worm-...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d0b7b6a8
Looks to be in good shape and priced low. I'd have snatched it up already, there was a buy it now until a few hours ago, but my tool budget for this month has already been spent....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That first one is a shinny one It has a new table on it, I guess the original one was rusty and ugly?


....................That 6½" Is a sweet one somebody should pick up! I have one I keep a 40tooth blade on for trim stuff.


----------



## CanningCustom

That saw sold 2 weeks ago for $300! I guess the bidder didnt pay. I lost to the highest bidder too


----------



## darthdude

CanningCustom said:


> That saw sold 2 weeks ago for $300! I guess the bidder didnt pay. I lost to the highest bidder too


So bid again:thumbup:.


----------



## CanningCustom

thinking i just might "buy it now"


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> That saw sold 2 weeks ago for $300! I guess the bidder didnt pay. I lost to the highest bidder too


That baby would look nice on the wall of the command center:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Kinda too bad it's missing the original table. I wonder if the guy still has it? I think it would be worth getting re nickel plated.


----------



## CanningCustom

i just showed my wife and she says "way to nice to use" lol damn hate it when she is right lol


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

They like shinny things:whistling


----------



## darthdude

darthdude said:


> Or someone may want this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-1-2-worm-...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d0b7b6a8
> Looks to be in good shape and priced low. I'd have snatched it up already, there was a buy it now until a few hours ago, but my tool budget for this month has already been spent....


Damn, I just checked back on this one, it went for $192!! Maybe I shoulda hit the buy it now at $95 while it was still there?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

darthdude said:


> Damn, I just checked back on this one, it went for $192!! Maybe I shoulda hit the buy it now at $95 while it was still there?


I can't believe it:blink:


----------



## Just Dave

I lost my original wormdrive saw to a nasty fall.. Picked up a new 75th anniversary skilsaw. It didn't come with a bag, how/where can I get one?


----------



## CanningCustom

Just Dave said:


> I lost my original wormdrive saw to a nasty fall.. Picked up a new 75th anniversary skilsaw. It didn't come with a bag, how/where can I get one?


That's a crappy situation. I've been there. Although I do feel your pain, please don't double post. As far as the bag is concerned, I don't believe skil has bags for their saws. You might be able to find an old model plastic case on eBay though.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> That's a crappy situation. I've been there. Although I do feel your pain, please don't double post. As far as the bag is concerned, I don't believe skil has bags for their saws. You might be able to find an old model plastic case on eBay though.


He's new and doesn't know how to delete a post:jester: But he's learning:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So for your 7¼ wormdrives:blink: you know guys lowes is starting the blade trade in promotion today:clap: Bring to them your used blades and get a new Irwin replacement:thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom

I would but really don't like Irwin blades at all. But thanks for the heads up buddy


----------



## mike d.

*Blades*



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So for your 7¼ wormdrives:blink: you know guys lowes is starting the blade trade in promotion today:clap: Bring to them your used blades and get a new Irwin replacement:thumbup:


Thanks for the useful tip:thumbsup:


----------



## darthdude

I use Irwin blades for demo, nice stuff I use Diablos:thumbsup:. Looks I ought to take the 5-6 shot to hell demo blades I have in for new ones, yay!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## tenon0774

If they anything like the Bosch blades, good luck with all that.

I know they were somewhat free and everything...:no:

Ah, grind em up.

Nice score.


----------



## StrongBuilding

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea, that's a nice one:thumbsup: the shipping listed to me is 115.95 Standard Shipping (UPS Ground) We can't deal with this shipping. We can only deal with USPS at about 25.00$ to ship the same saw:no:


Isn't that the truth. The USPS is IMO the single BEST branch of the US govt. I toss Harbor Freight and Northern Tools catalogs in the recycle tote at the post office. The freight is more than the tool most times


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's the only thing the US gov. does well:laughing: I've tried telling some of these co. how it works and they just sat that's the way they have it set up:blink: We call em Hawaii unfriendly shippers
Oh picked up 5 more blades:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tenon0774 said:


> If they anything like the Bosch blades, good luck with all that.
> 
> I know they were somewhat free and everything...:no:
> 
> Ah, grind em up.
> 
> Nice score.


What kind do you like ? Or use? I've used the Irwins a lot and there not bad:thumbsup: for a chinese blade. I like the Tenryus the best!


----------



## StrongBuilding

I like Irwins. My favorite framing blade was the Freud tk103 16 tooth. The devil blades have crowded them out. Which is too bad. The 103 would cut dry 2× stock as fast as I could push the saw. I use a lot of Dewalt blades . I haven't tried the new Dewalt blades with the squiggly cuts in them. They are real thin so should slice and dice real well. I've got 2 of them hanging on a nail in the house I'm working in right now. A 24 and a 40 tooth. . 
I haven't seen much on this thread on the Dewalt Framing saw. And they quit making them. That's too bad. Hands down my favorite worm/ hypoid saw. Favorite saw all around.


----------



## gillisonconstru

StrongBuilding said:


> I like Irwins. My favorite framing blade was the Freud tk103 16 tooth. The devil blades have crowded them out. Which is too bad. The 103 would cut dry 2× stock as fast as I could push the saw. I use a lot of Dewalt blades . I haven't tried the new Dewalt blades with the squiggly cuts in them. They are real thin so should slice and dice real well. I've got 2 of them hanging on a nail in the house I'm working in right now. A 24 and a 40 tooth. .
> I haven't seen much on this thread on the Dewalt Framing saw. And they quit making them. That's too bad. Hands down my favorite worm/ hypoid saw. Favorite saw all around.


We are still buying used ones they rock....


----------



## CanningCustom

Are we referring to the DW378G?


----------



## Warren

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling:thumbup:


Scored 10 myself today. Would have been 15, but Lowes #3 knew nothing of the promotion.


----------



## darthdude

CanningCustom said:


> Are we referring to the DW378G?


What he said? Is this what you guys were talking about?
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW378G-4-Inch-Torque-Framing/dp/B00002231V/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I have one of these, it is a very awesome saw, light, powerful! Used it all the time for about 4 years. I think I damaged it a bit last time I used it a lot. I had to cut up a torchdown roof 4 layers thick! It made some bad noises and some funny smells, the magic smoke did not escape and it still fires on, but it seems/sounds a little weak. Might be brushes, but I suspect mild damage to the armature. I keep meaning to repair it if possible. I liked that saw a lot!

Oh and the Lowes deal is legit, here you have to visit the pro desk, but the guy flat told me, 5 blades a day, all month while supplies last:clap:. I'm not a huge fan of the longivity of Irwin compared to my fav Diablo blades, but I have a good 15-20 worn out blades I can swap. Free is free in this case, 20 Irwins will last me a long time!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Are we referring to the DW378G?


This POS







:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

I actually didn't mind that saw DWB, but now I have my makita mag hypoid and I'm happy . I also still own a dw378g.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :whistling:thumbup:


You guys save your old blades:blink: Right:whistling


----------



## tenon0774

Holy chit man!

Anyways, I try to buy these when I can find 'em for framing.










Just wish I now had all the ones I threw out because of missing teeth and what not.


----------



## Irishslave

I have this model I love it Made in the USA, discontinued ......of course


----------



## StrongBuilding

Ya, the 378G . I've had a few of them . They lasted as long as the 77s and their triggers are better. I never got shocked by one. Plus every time I hit the trigger they don't snap the wrist. A lot lighter than the Skill HD77 also.
Sure does suck that they quit making them.

I had real good sucess with the Vermont Gold coat framing blades. Especially in wet wood, which when I was framing in Southeast Alaska , is always. .


----------



## darthdude

Had a funny observation today. I was cutting and installing some stain grade trim, quite a few scribed cuts and I used my Bosch wormdrive and a 60 tooth blade for quite a few of those cuts. But what was really funny, was the landscapers were also using a Bosch wormdrive, for cutting concrete landscape block:laughing:. Two activities on complete opposite ends of the nice/clean/quiet spectrum and the same saw was great for both:thumbsup:.


----------



## StrongBuilding

Last summer I picked up a Makita 5477 in North Pole for a job I was doing in Salcha. The trigger on my Skill went gunny bag . I really like it. Comfortable, powerful and it bevels to 50+° .I put a rafter hook on it and have been using it since. I've still got a few Skills but as I only use anti kick back blades I've Never had a problem with stripping out hypoid gears.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Whats this i see about a new lighter mag77??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> Whats this i see about a new lighter mag77??


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvkmioxqe8E">YouTube Link</a>


I might of found a reason to retire my ridgid


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> I might of found a reason to retire my ridgid


I think this saw is very similar to the Ridgid, I believe that Skil manufactures the Ridgid worm drive. Somebody manufactures it?


----------



## CanningCustom

It'll 5 yrs before it's available here


----------



## asevereid

Finally got the Skil worms I was looking at in February...pics to follow.
:thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt

Do something mean to it that you do to normal mags....lets see if it compares :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> Whats this i see about a new lighter mag77??


So I see jhark123 started a new thread on this saw like there's no room for it here:blink:


----------



## darthdude

Somebody get one and cut some concrete straight outta the box:laughing::clap:. I used my Bosch to cut back a concrete walk way to make room for an addition just yesterday. Only problem I had was tripping breakers. Nearest outdoor outlet is 70' away and it's only 15amp:sad:. Walk to the panel is longer too.


----------



## asevereid

More pics and some stats later, the saws are at work for now.


----------



## CanningCustom

overanalyze said:


> Just buy a 10-1/4" saw...no rolling.


That's another rare thing around here


----------



## CanningCustom

jhark123 said:


> I'll never go back to life w/o the bigfoot, I bet Medford tools would ship to you.


I'll have to check that out


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jhark123 said:


> I'll never go back to life w/o the bigfoot, I bet Medford tools would ship to you.


I've bought from Medford before and they seem very accommodating:thumbsup:


----------



## griz

Medford Tools is about 2 hours from me.

I'd be happy to help you guys with any shipping you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## StrongBuilding

Hark. , do u have any relations in S.E. Alaska? 
Does Medford Tools have a website?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

StrongBuilding said:


> Hark. , do u have any relations in S.E. Alaska?
> Does Medford Tools have a website?


YES
http://www.medfordtools.com/bigfoot/index.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

StrongBuilding said:


> Hark. , do u have any relations in S.E. Alaska?
> Does Medford Tools have a website?


Who is Hark:blink:


----------



## mbryan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who is Hark:blink:


Jhark123...


----------



## StrongBuilding

Ya, I guess I didn't hit the J hard enough.


----------



## bruces

I just got back from a local discount tool store ,and picked up a brand new in the box ,usa made skill hd5825 in the box for $74.96 .The instruction book is dated 2003 if I am reading it right .Its my first wormy ,did I do good ?


----------



## asevereid

Really enjoying the new saws, they have been running excellent. Got a chance to gang cut some 3/4" form ply with the Bigfoot today :thumbup:
I think I may get another saw...you know...for parts...or something.


----------



## darthdude

bruces said:


> I just got back from a local discount tool store ,and picked up a brand new in the box ,usa made skill hd5825 in the box for $74.96 .The instruction book is dated 2003 if I am reading it right .Its my first wormy ,did I do good ?


Yeah, thats a damn good deal!!


----------



## Rustbucket

bruces said:


> I just got back from a local discount tool store ,and picked up a brand new in the box ,usa made skill hd5825 in the box for $74.96 .The instruction book is dated 2003 if I am reading it right .Its my first wormy ,did I do good ?


Ummmm...Yeah! You did good!:thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

bruces said:


> I just got back from a local discount tool store ,and picked up a brand new in the box ,usa made skill hd5825 in the box for $74.96 .The instruction book is dated 2003 if I am reading it right .Its my first wormy ,did I do good ?



No...you did terrible...you'll probably hate it.

Should probably just send it my way.:sweatdrop:


----------



## CanningCustom

Omg I wasn't paying attention to model, wtf $74!!! I really don't like you right now! Lol good score man I have been looking for one for a while.


----------



## asevereid

Hey Canning, I know the price wasn't spectacular on the link I sent you, but did you look into it?


----------



## CanningCustom

Yeah I did, he said he needs parts


----------



## asevereid

Bummer...oh well, I'll keep an eye out for one in that area.

I really should turn myself in to the TBA group asap...but I think I can stop anytime I want:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Great score on the 6½" Skil:thumbsup:
I'd hate you too but I have one:jester:


----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Great score on the 6½" Skil:thumbsup:
> I'd hate you too but I have one:jester:


You might have too many "circle" saws:

"Says the finish carpenter, (with a garage full of clamps), to the framer."

:whistling


----------



## bruces

Theres a few more on the shelf ,if your willing to pay the shipping on top of the saw cost,I would be happy to mail them out .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

bruces said:


> Theres a few more on the shelf ,if your willing to pay the shipping on top of the saw cost,I would be happy to mail them out .


You've got the 6½" Skils:blink:
What part of the world are you on:blink:


----------



## bruces

If you want one dirtyboy ,I will personally deliver it but I get to stay a month ,I am sick of the damned snow !


----------



## bruces

I should of added I am in Sudbury,Ontario, so shipping to Canada wouldnt be too bad .


----------



## CanningCustom

I'm interested in 6 1/2 " skil, DWB doesn't need another saw :no:


----------



## bruces

I will pick one up in the morning if you like .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> DWB doesn't need another saw :no:


:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

Where are you located?


----------



## bruces

I am about 4 hours north of you canning,Sudbury .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Great job on the location under your shadow head:thumbsup:


----------



## bruces

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Great job on the location under your shadow head:thumbsup:


Thanks ! I thought it was already there ,but realised tonight it wasnt .


----------



## asevereid

Will Canning get the saw he's been looking for? Tune in next time.


----------



## CanningCustom

Pm me how much, that way we don't start a riot :shifty: Randy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Pm me how much, that way we don't start a riot :shifty: Randy


The saw was 75$ plus shipping,,, must be 15 to 20 bucks:thumbup:


----------



## bruces

I will go buy whatever they have left in the morning ,I did a quick google search and the saws appear to be selling in the $185.00 range ,so if you guys dont come through I wont be upside down .You can have them for cost plus shipping ,you can have the original receipt from the store so you can register it for warranty [I will buy them all on seperate bills] .How would you like it shipped ?courier,bus,mail ? guessing it will be in the $30.00 range but you never know untill you get there .I just grabbed my receipt from today ,the saw was $74.96 plus hst which came to$84.70 .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Although tempting CC right I don't need one:no: I have 8 worm drives at 5 different sizes:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom

Oh I'm interested lol


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Although tempting CC right I don't need one:no: I have 8 worm drives at 5 different sizes:whistling


Whats one more


----------



## bruces

I just got back ,they only had one left today ,so my son purchased it for himself .There were 5 or 6 after I bought mine ,so somebody else got a good deal as well .Sorry for getting your hopes up .


----------



## CanningCustom

bruces said:


> I just got back ,they only had one left today ,so my son purchased it for himself .There were 5 or 6 after I bought mine ,so somebody else got a good deal as well .Sorry for getting your hopes up .


No worries buddy thanks for the thought


----------



## StrongBuilding

bruces said:


> I just got back from a local discount tool store ,and picked up a brand new in the box ,usa made skill hd5825 in the box for $74.96 .The instruction book is dated 2003 if I am reading it right .Its my first wormy ,did I do good ?


Oh ya, u dun Real Good!! Wow. Best sheathing saw there is and great for most framing.


----------



## StrongBuilding

Hey ; what's the story with that Straight Flush worm drive saw? R they on the market. Ect. Ect. ????


----------



## CanningCustom

I believe they have the funding now and are in the process of the manuf.


----------



## StrongBuilding

Great. I want one.


----------



## CanningCustom

Me too, actually funny you should bring it up. I just noticed on my Facebook a pic of all the pieces minus the housing.


----------



## tenon0774

StrongBuilding said:


> Hey ; what's the story with that Straight Flush worm drive saw? R they on the market. Ect. Ect. ????


Just saw the demo!

I want one, before "safety lawsuits" bury the company. :whistling


----------



## StrongBuilding

Ya, 350 for the saw 350 for the liability insurance . Really does look like the perfect saw.


----------



## tenon0774

StrongBuilding said:


> Ya, 350 for the saw 350 for the liability insurance . Really does look like the perfect saw.




WAY too much money.


:whistling
It's a worm drive platform that has been "altered" slightly.

Problem is, all the monkeys that think you can strap a 7 1/4" wood blade to a grinder will be all over this. :whistling


:ban:

I love the idea, just think it is too dangerous to go out into market.

Way I see it, it's a more dangerous version of the CRANE jamb saw.

That never went to DIY market.

I may take the $700 and pull a skill HD 77 off the shelf, and spend the other $550 at the machine shop...

...and then have enough left over to by a 12 volt Li drill/impact kit.

:whistling

...like I said, I love the "idea"...


...all that posturing aside, yeah I want one.


----------



## JT Wood

StrongBuilding said:


> Ya, 350 for the saw 350 for the liability insurance . Really does look like the perfect saw.


I REALLY want one of those saws


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Where's the video clip:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## tenon0774

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where's the video clip:blink:


Sorry man, 

Should have posted a link.

...didn't mean to "Bogart" it. 

:chinese::tongue_smilie:


----------



## StrongBuilding

I figgered DWB already had one and would be sticking his tounge out. :clap:


----------



## tenon0774

StrongBuilding said:


> I figgered DWB already had one and would be sticking his tounge out. :clap:


I want to try to beat Randy to the punch on this one in particular.



"Frame-saw" envy aside and everything, :whistling

I like this saw!.


----------



## StrongBuilding

As long as u use an anti kickback blade, I don't see the danger factor. But then I have many years running modified 90 plus CC chainsaws in the rain forests of coastal Alaska. The trick is going to be the blades


----------



## tenon0774

StrongBuilding said:


> As long as u use an anti kickback blade, I don't see the danger factor. But then I have many years running modified 90 plus CC chainsaws in the rain forests of coastal Alaska. The trick is going to be the blades


YEAH,

I don't think the anti-kickback blade is the "panacea" for inexperience.

I give you guys credit for running chainsaws of that caliber. You guys deal with 10x the "pinching" and "twisting" pressure with GREEN wood, than we ever see as carpenters. But your experience behind the saw "tells" you how to react to the wood.


----------



## StrongBuilding

Right. , the Whole thing is about keeping a persons mind and eye on what they are doing at that minute/ instant. . 

A guy can do life long, life threatening injury in an instant with a utilityknife or a framing hammer. 

Keep your head on your shoulders and your mind on your work.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCDY0a5NeoE">YouTube Link</a>


Ok i want one now


----------



## StrongBuilding

Oh and for those that don't know ( which is prolly very few) . Cutting out windows with a Sawzall goes an aweful lot faster than in the vid if you use an Ax blade in your Sawzall. Even my old 3 amp ( ladies model as my brother calls it) will buzz right down 1/2" cdx 1 handed. 
Course a router with a panel bit is the best. But if the wall is up and u can't get out side a Sawzall is the ticket. A good hand saw isn't the end of the world either for that matter.


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


Hey, 
What's up DWB. Holy crap. Is that a 10lb WD? WTH? 
And why the heck isn't this thread stickied already? 
It has the most responses here dagnabit! LOL


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> No i think Big B gave up and went to the darkside


AHhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tenon0774

Carpenter eyes said:


> I think it actually cuts better then my ridgid.


Of course it does!

Rigid is "new to the game".


----------



## FramingPro

At school, we have the grey skil saw. Working with those is tough, i can feel the fatigue and the extra few lbs and it sucks. My mag i can swing around, cut any which way with and not feel tired at all.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Using my wormdrive yesterday and after I'd let my finger off the trigger I could hear a sort of knocking sound coming from it. What might this be?


----------



## CanningCustom

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Using my wormdrive yesterday and after I'd let my finger off the trigger I could hear a sort of knocking sound coming from it. What might this be?


Knocking or marbles?


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> AHhhhhhhhhhh


I only bought it to fix it up myself. I never used it. I am more of a side winder guy, anyway.... :whistling


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Brutus said:


> I only bought it to fix it up myself. I never used it. I am more of a side winder guy, anyway.... :whistling


Ahh you must be one of those side winder commies.

But hey whatever works


----------



## StrongBuilding

What kind of lube do y'all use on the blade hairs shaft/ pivot? I found my #2 HD77 under a pile of tools and gear yesterday. I bought it new in the summer of 96 and the hairs spring is toast/ missing. I haven't used this saw an aweful lot. Only a few houses worth as for a long time I had a swing table on it I would put an 8" Marathon 30 tooth on it for gang cutting birds mouths. 
Now it has its OEM foot / table on it and a rafter hook. . I think I will put a Prazi on it. But. I do need to get the guard working right again tho. Needs a new cord also.


----------



## StrongBuilding

Something is wrong with the edit post screen on my phone.
Should read blade guard


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

StrongBuilding said:


> What kind of lube do y'all use on the blade hairs shaft/ pivot? I found my #2 HD77 under a pile of tools and gear yesterday. I bought it new in the summer of 96 and the hairs spring is toast/ missing. I haven't used this saw an aweful lot. Only a few houses worth as for a long time I had a swing table on it I would put an 8" Marathon 30 tooth on it for gang cutting birds mouths.
> Now it has its OEM foot / table on it and a rafter hook. . I think I will put a Prazi on it. But. I do need to get the guard working right again tho. Needs a new cord also.


Go here for a good time:laughing:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/power-tool-parts.html


----------



## StrongBuilding

Thanks DWB. Do you use graphite on the guard shaft?


----------



## emmetnee

As a strict wormdrive user- I have 7 already I've been following this thread from the start and like almost everyone else here I've been wanting a Grey Skill HD77 for a long time but I figured since I live in Ireland and the good ones are hard enough to find in the America, it would never happen...... Until last night while surfing a website very similar to Craigslist I found this one for sale, 9 years old and never used, still in the box and for only EUR130:00. ( new ones here are EUR250:00) I also purchased the Hitatchi stick nailer for only EUR100:00 ( EUR800:00 new here) The best part was he only lived 10 miles away! 
I feel like I won the tool lotto!!!!


----------



## overanalyze

emmetnee said:


> as a strict wormdrive user- i have 7 already i've been following this thread from the start and like almost everyone else here i've been wanting a grey skill hd77 for a long time but i figured since i live in ireland and the good ones are hard enough to find in the america, it would never happen...... Until last night while surfing a website very similar to craigslist i found this one for sale, 9 years old and never used, still in the box and for only eur130:00. ( new ones here are eur250:00) i also purchased the hitatchi stick nailer for only eur100:00 ( eur800:00 new here) the best part was he only lived 10 miles away!
> I feel like i won the tool lotto!!!!


score!!!!


----------



## steex

Okay, that looks like an American saw with a US-style electrical plug. Do you guys just have to run those kind of things with an adapter, or replace the cords as soon as you get them? I have kind of wondered about that, but I always assumed there were 220V versions of tools that come with the European- or British-style plugs.


----------



## emmetnee

steex said:


> Okay, that looks like an American saw with a US-style electrical plug. Do you guys just have to run those kind of things with an adapter, or replace the cords as soon as you get them? I have kind of wondered about that, but I always assumed there were 220V versions of tools that come with the European- or British-style plugs.


While we use 220v power in our homes, on construction sites we have to use 110v, so we use a transformer, plug it into a regular 220v socket and reduces power to 110v. We do change the plugs. I haven't explained it very well but it's getting late here! See picture?


----------



## steex

I think I get it. You pretty much use all the same tools as us because they are 110v. But you need the magic transformer box and you still have to switch to some kind of goofy plug. That gives me a lot more options if I decide to pack up my tools and run away to some other country. Thanks!


----------



## overanalyze

Can I put a rafter hook on my mag77?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Can I put a rafter hook on my mag77?


Yes, if you want to:blink:


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes, if you want to:blink:


Was is a factory option? Can I get a bolt on one?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Was is a factory option? Can I get a bolt on one?


All the newer ones come with a rafter hook on them. The older ones get a hook that is made to fit on them.


----------



## StrongBuilding

overanalyze said:


> Was is a factory option? Can I get a bolt on one?


When you do put one on. Be careful putting in the bolts.. I've stripped out 2 of them on different 77 s


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

StrongBuilding said:


> When you do put one on. Be careful putting in the bolts.. I've stripped out 2 of them on different 77 s


Yea he's right, I use loctight and don't over tighten.


----------



## jhark123

here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/Toolhangers-Unlimited-21087T-Original-Hanger/dp/B0000223FD/ref=pd_cp_hi_2


----------



## Carpenter eyes

emmetnee said:


> As a strict wormdrive user- I have 7 already I've been following this thread from the start and like almost everyone else here I've been wanting a Grey Skill HD77 for a long time but I figured since I live in Ireland and the good ones are hard enough to find in the America, it would never happen...... Until last night while surfing a website very similar to Craigslist I found this one for sale, 9 years old and never used, still in the box and for only EUR130:00. ( new ones here are EUR250:00) I also purchased the Hitatchi stick nailer for only EUR100:00 ( EUR800:00 new here) The best part was he only lived 10 miles away!
> I feel like I won the tool lotto!!!!


That pic is like a framers wet dream


----------



## StrongBuilding

Ya, that's a pretty sweet deal. Make sure you change the gear lube in the Skill.
Those Hitachi's last almost forever and the HD77 does too. So your pretty good to go.


----------



## [email protected]#e

StrongBuilding said:


> Ya, that's a pretty sweet deal. Make sure you change the gear lube in the Skill.
> Those Hitachi's last almost forever and the HD77 does too. So your pretty good to go.


I literally thought I was the only guy that actually changes the oil on the wormdrives. Little maintainence goes a long way


----------



## StrongBuilding

emmetnee said:


> As a strict wormdrive user- I have 7 already I've been following this thread from the start and like almost everyone else here I've been wanting a Grey Skill HD77 for a long time but I figured since I live in Ireland and the good ones are hard enough to find in the America, it would never happen...... Until last night while surfing a website very similar to Craigslist I found this one for sale, 9 years old and never used, still in the box and for only EUR130:00. ( new ones here are EUR250:00) I also purchased the Hitatchi stick nailer for only EUR100:00 ( EUR800:00 new here) The best part was he only lived 10 miles away!
> I feel like I won the tool lotto!!!!


 Obviously the Skill is new. But the Hitachi doesn't look bad. I've used those 82 s that looked ALOT worse and never missed a beat. Yours still has the rubber grip on it. Which means it wasn't over oiled. I don't like the 82 but that's just me. They are great guns. I like the Bostich, Senco and older Dewalts. . I also like the Porter Cable. But that's just me and buildings that I built with those guns that I really liked. Same with roofing nailers. 
This has prolly been asked, I give my nailers a few drops of oil in the morning and at lunch. Does a Yong run an oiler at the gun?


----------



## emmetnee

StrongBuilding said:


> Obviously the Skill is new. But the Hitachi doesn't look bad. I've used those 82 s that looked ALOT worse and never missed a beat. Yours still has the rubber grip on it. Which means it wasn't over oiled. I don't like the 82 but that's just me. They are great guns. I like the Bostich, Senco and older Dewalts. . I also like the Porter Cable. But that's just me and buildings that I built with those guns that I really liked. Same with roofing nailers.
> This has prolly been asked, I give my nailers a few drops of oil in the morning and at lunch. Does a Yong run an oiler at the gun?


I like the max nailers myself, I have 2 clipped head stick nailers, and 3 max coil nailers. I have the 2 Makita high pressure coil nailers and compressor. I also have 2 Haubold coil nailers and Bostitch coil nailers. I have started using a 1" crown stapler on some jobs like in the picture below. It's real handy for some jobs. 
I think I should join the TBA thread!! 

Thanks guys for the heads up on the oil, i never thought of thatI've been using it the last two days and its sweet!! You can see it in the picture below along with transformer to convert power from 220v to 110v. 
The other picture is the roof were cutting at the moment.


----------



## CanningCustom

emmetnee said:


> I like the max nailers myself, I have 2 clipped head stick nailers, and 3 max coil nailers. I have the 2 Makita high pressure coil nailers and compressor. I also have 2 Haubold coil nailers and Bostitch coil nailers. I have started using a 1" crown stapler on some jobs like in the picture below. It's real handy for some jobs.
> I think I should join the TBA thread!!
> 
> Thanks guys for the heads up on the oil, i never thought of thatI've been using it the last two days and its sweet!! You can see it in the picture below along with transformer to convert power from 220v to 110v.
> The other picture is the roof were cutting at the moment.


I'll take the 3max and the makita hp stuff off your hands


----------



## emmetnee

CanningCustom said:


> I'll take the 3max and the makita hp stuff off your hands


As soon as I retire and your willing to pay shipping, there yours,although by that time I imagine there will be much more sophisticated nailers around!


----------



## CanningCustom

emmetnee said:


> As soon as I retire and your willing to pay shipping, there yours,although by that time I imagine there will be much more sophisticated nailers around!


I'll stick with my Hitachi's bud, you live in Ireland? Hell I'd come get them!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

emmetnee said:


> As soon as I retire and your willing to pay shipping, there yours,although by that time I imagine there will be much more sophisticated nailers around!


I just want to throw this out there but you my friend, have one amazing country. I spent 13 days there, mostly drunk but thats besides the point. If your ever looking for another able carpenter...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What part of Ireland are you in:blink:
Is that in north or south Ireland:blink:


----------



## emmetnee

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What part of Ireland are you in:blink:
> Is that in north or south Ireland:blink:


I live in Galway, Republic of Ireland- the south


----------



## emmetnee

Carpenter eyes said:


> I just want to throw this out there but you my friend, have one amazing country. I spent 13 days there, mostly drunk but thats besides the point. If your ever looking for another able carpenter...


It would be a lot nicer if we could put a roof over it as it rains a lot!
What part were you in?


----------



## bruces

emmetnee said:


> It would be a lot nicer if we could put a roof over it as it rains a lot!
> What part were you in?


did you really have to ask ? ... he was in the pub of course .


----------



## FramingPro

My brand new 75th anniversary edition already cuts out of square...


----------



## Carpenter eyes

emmetnee said:


> It would be a lot nicer if we could put a roof over it as it rains a lot!
> What part were you in?


I was all over. Set up base in dublin and just took buses all over the place. It rained every day around 10am


----------



## emmetnee

Carpenter eyes said:


> I was all over. Set up base in dublin and just took buses all over the place. It rained every day around 10am


I still rains once a day between 10am and 10pm. The one good thing about being in a small country is that you are only a 4 hour drive from everywhere! Downside is that you know everyone!


----------



## emmetnee

bruces said:


> did you really have to ask ? ... he was in the pub of course .


I meant what pub!!!


----------



## jhark123

Little update on the Mag77LT.

1. Feels MUCH lighter in the hand
2. Construction feels solid
3. Bevel is one piece cast with the base
4. Cuts smooth with plenty of power

I love it!


----------



## Carpenter eyes

jhark123 said:


> Little update on the Mag77LT.
> 
> 1. Feels MUCH lighter in the hand
> 2. Construction feels solid
> 3. Bevel is one piece cast with the base
> 4. Cuts smooth with plenty of power
> 
> I love it!


Worth picking up??


----------



## jhark123

Yes get it!


----------



## SAW.co

I bought the MAG 77LT 2 days ago and broke it in on a monster set of stairs. 

So far its AWESOME:thumbup::thumbup:

Its got all the power and much lighter than my old mag saw plus I can easily read the hash marks for bevel cuts the table has been GREATLY improved I could go on and on.

Now the real test will be its condition in six months or even a year from now.


----------



## StrongBuilding

My new favorite 7 1/4 blade


----------



## emmetnee

StrongBuilding said:


> My new favorite 7 1/4 blade
> 
> http://s1087.photobucket.com/user/gumboot4581/media/photobucket-17324-1368946697375.jpg.html


What makes it your favourite and how does it differ from the regular dewalt framing blades?


----------



## StrongBuilding

It's a lot thinner. Really thin. Real easy on the saw motor on long rips. And it just falls thru cross cuts. Also much less vibration. And it was less than 10$


----------



## emmetnee

StrongBuilding said:


> It's a lot thinner. Really thin. Real easy on the saw motor on long rips. And it just falls thru cross cuts. Also much less vibration. And it was less than 10$


They all seem like good enough reasons to me!!
I put a new dewalt blade on my saw on Tuesday and while it was great for about 2 days, it seems blunt already. I wouldn't mind but I wasn't cutting any engineered timber, just 6x2 and 9x2.
I still haven't found any better than the Fued Diablo


----------



## john5mt

Totally agree!, the reason i have used the diablos for so long is because they keep the most consistent cut the longest :thumbup:


----------



## StrongBuilding

I haven't been full out framing with this blade yet. And I do wonder about the quantity of the cutting edges. But it sure is smooth and fast so far. I have a 40 tooth that I will use to trim some doors and jambs. I was slicing up some Doug fir 2×12 s for joists and blocking the other day. It reminded me of the TK 103 . But as you say, I don't know about their longevity.


----------



## Calidecks

StrongBuilding said:


> I haven't been full out framing with this blade yet. And I do wonder about the quantity of the cutting edges. But it sure is smooth and fast so far. I have a 40 tooth that I will use to trim some doors and jambs. I was slicing up some Doug fir 2×12 s for joists and blocking the other day. It reminded me of the TK 103 . But as you say, I don't know about their longevity.



Its not the hardness of the lumber that dulls a blade, it's the heat. The heat brakes down the cobalt that holds the carbide grain together. Your better blades have smaller (micro-grain) grain.


----------



## emmetnee

Californiadecks said:


> Its not the hardness of the lumber that dulls a blade, it's the heat. The heat brakes down the cobalt that holds the carbide grain together. Your better blades have smaller (micro-grain) grain.


But if the timber is harder, does this not increase the work rate of the blade and in return make the blade even hotter than if one was cutting soft timber?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I like these blades:thumbsup:


----------



## emmetnee

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like these blades:thumbsup:


I've never seen or heard of them before. How much and how do they compare to the Diablo blades?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The Tenryu blades were using high tec coatings over 20 years ago.
These are the blades that Freud copied with their Diablo blades.
Tenryus are made in Japan and sell for about 11 to 12 bucks over here, they go on sale for under 10$.
Tenryu blades come on all new Makita saws with Makitas name on them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

They have a web site,,,,,,
http://www.tenryu.com/pt.html
I have 2 tool shops that sell them here.


----------



## steex

Plus you can use them as Christmas ornaments.


----------



## emmetnee

Thanks for the info, I'll check em out. 

CT has a lot to answer for, I have to be up at 5am and here I am discussing wormdrive blades. I'm off to bed for now but I'll be sure to check in at 5am for updates!!


----------



## Irishslave

All this talk of wormdrives makes me itchy for a new one. I work with some guys that simply will not pick one up. I say they aren't real carpenters then. heavy all day framing will wear out the best of sidewinders. I'm pushing 4 years on the worm I use now, with the volume of PT I cut I would have smoked a sidewinder or 2 easy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Irishslave said:


> I work with some guys that simply will not pick one up. *I say they aren't real carpenters then*. heavy all day framing will wear out the best of sidewinders. I'm pushing 4 years on the worm I use now, with the volume of PT I cut I would have smoked a sidewinder or 2 easy


All our framing lumber is PT and all framers here use worm drives.

Oh and welcome out of the basement Irishslave:thumbsup:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> What the "you're crazy, that thing is too heavy" to the Tim Allen/Binford tools grunting face?


Yup, that one


----------



## MAULEMALL

saw this on CL and just got home with it..

$30.00... :tt2:...


----------



## JWilliams

That's weird because just two days ago there was an ad here in my town for the same type of saw for 30 bucks. I emailed and they already sold it


----------



## MAULEMALL

JWilliams said:


> That's weird because just two days ago there was an ad here in my town for the same type of saw for 30 bucks. I emailed and they already sold it


that saw wasn't up for 10 mins before I was on the phone doing the deal...:euro:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Richmond was just a bit far for me to go on that one:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen

MAULEMALL said:


> saw this on CL and just got home with it..
> 
> $30.00... :tt2:...


Well done. :thumbsup:

I NEED a used HD77 bad. I really don't want to use my practically brand new HD77 I have now. It's the last of the American Made models. It's too pristine to get saw dust on it. I just want a workhorse that I can get dirty. I know tools were made to be used, but truth be told, this thing just too sweet.


----------



## 2ndGen

*My old pic account that I deleted made the pics of my HD77 disappear. 

I had the thing sold twice at a premium and pulled out. I just can't bring myself to unload it. 
Anyway, I'm re-posting the pics so the new guys can see what an unmolested and freshly 
un-virgined old American made Skilsaw HD77 looks like... *

*Enjoy the show... *


----------



## 2ndGen

.


----------



## MAULEMALL

I think I might a gotten a little wood....


----------



## 2ndGen

MAULEMALL said:


> I think I might a gotten a little wood....


Well, I'd keep it away from a saw. :laughing:


----------



## JWilliams

the saw i seen is still on craigslist. dropped from 30 to 25. it looks alittle rough. not alot info on it. just says its 7 1/4. it probably doesnt work.
http://panamacity.craigslist.org/tls/3925251609.html


----------



## Carpenter eyes

For 25 dolla its worth picking up. Even for demo work


----------



## mbryan

Picked this up for $75.00. Havent used it yet but have noticed that it is quite a bit heavier than the mag77.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

mbryan said:


> Picked this up for $75.00. Havent used it yet but have noticed that it is quite a bit heavier than the mag77.


Nice :thumbsup: I was using my 8¼" kust last week.


----------



## JT Wood

I gotta ask whats with all the wormdrive hype? especially the hd77?



I've had 3 worm drives,

1 ridged,- It had a wobbly arbor from day 1..... I rarely use it.

1 mag 77 that was made in USA. sounds like a bag of marbles. I hate the sound of it. It has a broken switch it's apart in the shed

1 hd. 77. Look almost new still. It was ASSEMBLED in the USA. Sounds like a bag of exploding marbles. I've probably got less than 100 cuts on it. I stopped using it today because it was a miserable experience, sounds like hell, and twice as heavy as my makita sidewinder. 

I've never used a sidewinder that sounded or felt as bad as these 3 wormies, except for a $5 garage sale porter cable I bought to cut steel teleposts

Am I just cursed? I tried 3 times to get on board with the worm drive hype, I want to love them. I've spent $600 on them. But I honestly don't see what all the hype is about. They are heavy and loud, and not a smooth tool to use.


Even buried to the hilt ripping laminated lvl's a sidewinder doesn't even slow down. When will I even need more power than that?
The sidewinder seems to spin faster, so there is less tearout (my opinion) 

The only time I've found the worm dive to be superior is when cutting joist, ( started decking at the ledger). :laughing:

And for cutting plywood, because of the reach (I can cross cut a 4x8 sheet from one spot easily)


Do you guys really love these saws?


----------



## CanningCustom

I still like my wormdrives but due to my injury I cant use them. They are too heavy for me at the moment. Maybe after surgery/healing ill break them out again. For now ill have to burn up some sidewinders.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> I still like my wormdrives but due to my injury I cant use them. They are too heavy for me at the moment. Maybe after surgery/healing ill break them out again. For now ill have to burn up some sidewinders.


Perfect time to buy the new mag77lt


----------



## JT Wood

CanningCustom said:


> I still like my wormdrives but due to my injury I cant use them. They are too heavy for me at the moment. Maybe after surgery/healing ill break them out again. For now ill have to burn up some sidewinders.


What brand. Makita?


----------



## JT Wood

Carpenter eyes said:


> Perfect time to buy the new mag77lt


I heard they were not very durable?


----------



## Carpenter eyes

JT Wood said:


> I heard they were not very durable?


Ive heard mixed things on here. I want one regardless BUT another 6 months of field testing woudnt hirt


----------



## JT Wood

JT Wood said:


> Am I just cursed? I tried 3 times to get on board with the worm drive hype, I want to love them. I've spent $600 on them. But I honestly don't see what all the hype is about. They are heavy and loud, and not a smooth tool to use.


 I must be sick.


Make that $828.00:blink:


This is the LAST one. :laughing: This should probably go in the TBA thread.


----------



## Calidecks

JT Wood said:


> I must be sick.
> 
> Make that $828.00:blink:
> 
> This is the LAST one. :laughing: This should probably go in the TBA thread.


Man I have three of those dewalts and love them. However I hate all other DeWalt chit


----------



## CanningCustom

Actually I went with the Dewalt sidewinder


----------



## JT Wood

CanningCustom said:


> Actually I went with the Dewalt sidewinder


If that's the 368, I have had very good luck with that model.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dwe575sb


----------



## JT Wood

*somebody might like this.*

still in the original box, but it's out of warranty :laughing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SKIL-77-50-...589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item48583de4cd


----------



## JT Wood

Dual triggers? (its a long weekend up here) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STA...406?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2ec28506


----------



## CanningCustom

Yeah the dual triggers were basically used for different cutting positions, like milwaukee did with the tilt-lok


----------



## Brev

For sale on Philadelphia Craigslist. Van Dorn worm drive - $10

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/3983982998.html


----------



## MAULEMALL

Brev said:


> For sale on Philadelphia Craigslist. Van Dorn worm drive - $10
> 
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/3983982998.html


I would have snatched that sucker up just to clean it up and sit it on the mantle..

$10.00 ... I spend that much on coffee in a day.


----------



## Hank B.

I got a hd77 from my step dad just before he died. I'm not a carpenter but I've put it through the ringer and it still sounds great. Stumbled on this thread today and so I checked my saw and see that its a made in usa model. Now I feel bad about all of the times I've put diamond blades on it and um, granite, concrete, you name it. So where is a good place to buy parts for this? Now I want to fix it up.


----------



## CanningCustom

Www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Hank B.

Now I wonder what I should get? is there a standard rebuild parts list out there somewhere?


----------



## CanningCustom

Post a pic so we can see what kind of condition it's in. Maybe we can help.


----------



## Hank B.

I know it looks bad.


----------



## Hank B.

...


----------



## Hank B.

With so many of these saw out there I'm surprised nobody makes any aftermarket bling for them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hank B. said:


> I know it looks bad.


Oh that saw looks not bad:no: I would get
1- A new power cord with the cord guard.
2- check the table for flat and square, that is an older mag with the table with the flat edges on it. They were a bit more inclined to get damaged. If it looks bent up or isn't square you need a new one.
3-A top Handle Assembly they're about 5 bucks.
4- I see it has a Tenryu blade in it and those Japanese blades are good ones:thumbsup:
It looks a lot better than my everyday use saw. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Hank B.

Yeah those parts are already in the basket:thumbsup: As well as the handle, it has a small crack that will likely get bigger, I believe the base is bent a bit too. Was wondering about bearings and such. But the it sounds smooth so maybe I should just not worry about it and use it. I love it though and my ridged and makita direct drives haven't left their cases since I got it. Something to being able to cut wet lumber like butter makes one fall in love.


----------



## CanningCustom

Maybe check the oil. Other than that doesnt look half bad


----------



## Warren

JT Wood said:


> I gotta ask whats with all the wormdrive hype? especially the hd77?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had 3 worm drives,
> 
> 1 ridged,- It had a wobbly arbor from day 1..... I rarely use it.
> 
> 1 mag 77 that was made in USA. sounds like a bag of marbles. I hate the sound of it. It has a broken switch it's apart in the shed
> 
> 1 hd. 77. Look almost new still. It was ASSEMBLED in the USA. Sounds like a bag of exploding marbles. I've probably got less than 100 cuts on it. I stopped using it today because it was a miserable experience, sounds like hell, and twice as heavy as my makita sidewinder.
> 
> I've never used a sidewinder that sounded or felt as bad as these 3 wormies, except for a $5 garage sale porter cable I bought to cut steel teleposts
> 
> Am I just cursed? I tried 3 times to get on board with the worm drive hype, I want to love them. I've spent $600 on them. But I honestly don't see what all the hype is about. They are heavy and loud, and not a smooth tool to use.
> 
> 
> Even buried to the hilt ripping laminated lvl's a sidewinder doesn't even slow down. When will I even need more power than that?
> The sidewinder seems to spin faster, so there is less tearout (my opinion)
> 
> The only time I've found the worm dive to be superior is when cutting joist, ( started decking at the ledger). :laughing:
> 
> And for cutting plywood, because of the reach (I can cross cut a 4x8 sheet from one spot easily)
> 
> 
> Do you guys really love these saws?


Seems like a post that I could have written. I used a worm exclusively for about a year and a half. I still own it, but it never comes out. I did use it last year for some demo, and it was ok for that.


----------



## kiteman

Hank B. said:


> Yeah those parts are already in the basket:thumbsup: As well as the handle, it has a small crack that will likely get bigger, I believe the base is bent a bit too. Was wondering about bearings and such. But the it sounds smooth so maybe I should just not worry about it and use it. I love it though and my ridged and makita direct drives haven't left their cases since I got it. Something to being able to cut wet lumber like butter makes one fall in love.


Make sure you clean out all the front vent holes on the motor. There are some kinda hidden.


----------



## john5mt

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Beam-Saw...187?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2304f4db73

Anyone got 5K?


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Thats like the godzilla of wormys. The blades bigger then me


----------



## MAULEMALL

Hank B. said:


> Now I wonder what I should get? is there a standard rebuild parts list out there somewhere?


http://www.ereplacementparts.com/skil-hd77-type-worm-drive-saw-parts-parts-c-130_160_1005.html


----------



## mdwkpdx

*Mall Saw?*

Don't know what a mall saw is but I bet some of you do and I am sure that some might even be interested.

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/3974058915.html


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Does any one know if you can get a hook or the Mag77 that's bigger like the hook for the new dewalts? 


This is the saw I want to put it on 










And this is the size of hook I would like.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does any one know if you can get a hook or the Mag77 that's bigger like the hook for the new dewalts?
> 
> This is the saw I want to put it on
> 
> And this is the size of hook I would like.


Make one?? I tried to make one for my 77. Dont use aluminum


----------



## Hank B.

I have one big enough to easily slide over 2x lumber, if that's the size you looking for I could check to see what the brand is.


----------



## Calidecks

Hank B. said:


> I have one big enough to easily slide over 2x lumber, if that's the size you looking for I could check to see what the brand is.


The DeWalt hook fits a TJI


----------



## Calidecks

Just got this today 











Ill bet it gets even lighter after I'm done with it


----------



## Rustbucket

My local mom and pop Ace still has a made in USA Mag77 on the shelf. Only problem is they're wanting $249 for it! Still tempted, though! Mine is still going strong almost 20 years later!


----------



## Calidecks

Rustbucket said:


> My local mom and pop Ace still has a made in USA Mag77 on the shelf. Only problem is they're wanting $249 for it! Still tempted, though! Mine is still going strong almost 20 years later!


What is the name of this mom and pop store? I'm tempted myself


----------



## CanningCustom

Are we talking about the original with the flat shoe? I can't stand the rolled edge ones. Probably why I like the ridgid.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> Are we talking about the original with the flat shoe? I can't stand the rolled edge ones. Probably why I like the ridgid.


Love my ridgid.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Carpenter eyes said:


> Love my ridgid.


----------



## CanningCustom

Look you just killed Randy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Coffee done brewin and I'm goin to work :yawn:


----------



## Carpenter eyes

CanningCustom said:


> Look you just killed Randy


My ridgid was my first wormey so it has a special place in my heart! It cuts smooth love the bevel scale on it, wrench is build in.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Love my Ridgid too!! 

Also my first wormdrive. I've also converted a few people who didn't understand its full potential at first. 

Pulling out the wormdrive also gives some street cred among the experienced guys.


----------



## Calidecks

Anybody have the new mag 77lt and experiencing a growling noise when it winds down? This is my first day back with the skil. Its an awesome saw just a different noise I'm not used to.


----------



## CanningCustom

Did it sound like Tim Allen?


----------



## RobertCDF

I own skil mag77, bosch (2), Makita, and ridgid(2) (all worm or hypoid) and my favorite is the ridgid hands down.


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> Did it sound like Tim Allen?


It just sounds rough

Works great but sounds rough


----------



## Calidecks

Ok after searching customer reviews here's what I found. Looks like it's a normal sound.

The manufacture is farmed out to a Chinese subcontractor, who then subs out various parts to varying subs and assembles it. the result is a saw of variable quality and usefulness. I have had a US version forever, and bought a new one because I had a helper on a big project, and I wanted him to do as well with his saw as I do with mine. I knew it was pretty poor when I held it in my hand as I released the trigger and felt the roughness as it wound down. On a US saw, that would be a sign to take it in and get the bearings replaced. This new saw started out life with bad bearings. I took it back to the store and the guy shrugged, saying they are all like that. He let me pick my replacement, and some were rough, a few were smoother, so I took one of them.


----------



## CanningCustom

Well I always thought skil sounded like a bag of marbles so I cant really help


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> Well I always thought skil sounded like a bag of marbles so I cant really help


So what are you using Can?


----------



## Irishslave

> Pulling out the wormdrive also gives some street cred among the experienced guys.


That's how you'll know if they are inexperienced.......they'll be scared to death of it


----------



## Calidecks

I'm kicking the DeWalt wormdrive saws to the curb. After using the skil again it's much better balanced and feels more natural. It's very light especially after I removed certain parts to lighten it up more. So I'm ordering another.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ridgid and makita hypoid. Honestly I had them both out again today and the extended length of the shoe on the hypoid is rather irritating. So I am going to have to say I like the ridgid more. It's 8yrs old and still runs great.


----------



## CanningCustom

First gen ridgid worm still going strong


----------



## 2ndGen

*I just can't bring myself to doin' it. I can't "use" this saw. 
It's going up on eBay. If any of you are interested in it, 
let me know & PM me. It's made to be used, not stored. 
It's one of the last USA Made HD77's. It's pretty pristine. 
I'm going to see if I pick up a used one to put to work. 
I use my beloved Mexican-made Milwaukee sidewinder, 
but I'm needing a wormdrive now and again, I just can't 
bring myself to getting this one dirty. Comes with OEM Case.

eBay LINK: Skil Saw HD77 Wormdrive Type 17 USA Made

*


----------



## mike d.

Whats wrong with it,,,made in China?


----------



## 2ndGen

mike d. said:


> Whats wrong with it,,,made in China?


It's "Made in USA" (see label in picture). 

AND, I go to Columbus just about every week, so I "can" deliver it Mike.


----------



## CanningCustom

I dont believe you are gonna sell it. Ya had me on the hook twice before lol. Ill believe it when I see it.


----------



## mike d.

I have my HD77 made in Chicago. I love it.


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> I dont believe you are gonna sell it. *Ya had me on the hook twice before* lol. Ill believe it when I see it.


Aww man! Sorry about *that*! Really. :sad:

Yeah, it's getting sold to whoever wins the bid. BUT, I'll give 
you first shot at it and take it off the auction if you can carry 
the shipping to CA. I'd really rather have someone here have it 
truth be told. It'll feel like it's staying in the family to me.


----------



## FlyFishRI

2ndGen said:


> Aww man! Sorry about *that*! Really. :sad:
> 
> Yeah, it's getting sold to whoever wins the bid. BUT, I'll give
> you first shot at it and take it off the auction if you can carry
> the shipping to CA. I'd really rather have someone here have it
> truth be told. It'll feel like it's staying in the family to me.


If I bought it, it would pretty much make it like a step child to me. So I would beat it like one. Go out and get some saw dust on it like it deserves! :boxing:


----------



## 2ndGen

FlyFishRI said:


> If I bought it, it would pretty much make it like a step child to me. So I would beat it like one. Go out and get some saw dust on it like it deserves! :boxing:


If it doesn't sell in 4 days, I'm going to go LOOK for stuff to 
cut up with it because I'm tired of seeing it so damn clean. 
It's like new. It's not a refurbished saw like I'm seeing on 
eBay going for over $170., it's in original great condition.


----------



## Gary H

Is this a bid process? What is the min?


----------



## asevereid

I'll respect you if you send me all your worm drives, and your guys will respect you for getting them all new ones.

It's a win-win.


----------



## FSCROB

Tylerwalker32 said:


> how does it come out of your pocket, it's a business expense, tax write offs.


Since when do business expenses not effect the bottom line? In order to make a profit your "business expenses" have to stay in line.

You people are acting like these guys are just destroying tools left and right. 
That example I gave of the gas saw happened over 3 months ago.

My guys are very skilled and respectful we have very few issues. Most of our equipment looks and performs like new. This is because they take good care of it. They take good care of it partially because they have some skin in the game. 

I have been on many job sites with very skilled craftsmen but I would never hire them, because if they treat my home or business like they treat their tools God save me.
I don't want disrespectful people around me or my clients.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Here you go


----------



## Calidecks

jlsconstruction said:


> Here you go


Looks like there well taken care of. You must have a "pay if you break" policy


----------



## asgoodasdead

so we all agree this guy is a scumbag? Good. let's move on.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Californiadecks said:


> Looks like there well taken care of. You must have a "pay if you break" policy


No its because I'm a less skilled contractor so we never use them do to lack of work :laughing:


----------



## FSCROB

Agreed this guy is a scumbag. With more work then you will see in your entire life.


----------



## Calidecks

FSCROB said:


> Agreed this guy is a scumbag. With more work then you will see in your entire life.


All the more reason you shouldn't chit on the little guy


----------



## jlsconstruction

I'm going to start a new thread for this


----------



## asgoodasdead

FSCROB said:


> Agreed this guy is a scumbag. With more work then you will see in your entire life.


congratulations. if I was hung up on making money, I wouldn't be a carpenter.


----------



## Dan_Watson

I really do not want to read through the 75 pages...Anyone use the Makita Hypoid or Bosch 1677?


----------



## FlyFishRI

Pretty good that out of all of the members on here, there is only one so far that I wouldn't work for nor let in my home if I was in the market for a contractor. If you will steal from your own crew you will steal from anyone. 

I hope his guys don't hit nails with hole saws or sawzall blades.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dan_Watson said:


> I really do not want to read through the 75 pages...Anyone use the Makita Hypoid or Bosch 1677?


Yep Makita hypoid magnesium, it is my blue wood plow :clap:


----------



## FSCROB

FlyFishRI said:


> Pretty good that out of all of the members on here, there is only one so far that I wouldn't work for nor let in my home if I was in the market for a contractor. If you will steal from your own crew you will steal from anyone.
> 
> I hope his guys don't hit nails with hole saws or sawzall blades.


It is a free country and you can choose to work for who you want. How is making people pay for their mistakes theft? Especially if they agree to it before it happens. You guys are just jealous I thought of it first.


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> Pretty good that out of all of the members on here, there is only one so far that I wouldn't work for nor let in my home if I was in the market for a contractor. If you will steal from your own crew you will steal from anyone. I hope his guys don't hit nails with hole saws or sawzall blades.


We've moved so we don't destroy 90+ pages of something good
http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/leave-wormdrive-thread-alone-143343/


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok Rob there is new thread started, let's move the show along so we don't have to delete 10 pages of this thread. Thanks


----------



## john5mt

Um I like worm drive skil saws


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yuppers I like the wormdrives too:thumbsup:


----------



## darthdude

I like them too! Sorry for contributing to the drivel. I'm going to go change the bushes in a burnt out USA 77 to make up for it! (Got it for free:thumbup:, armature looks fine, brushes are shot to hell though.)


----------



## wnc viking

I tried a hypoid did not like it.


----------



## mike d.

wnc viking said:


> I tried a hypoid did not like it.


Why???


----------



## CanningCustom

wnc viking said:


> I tried a hypoid did not like it.


I really like the power and maintenance free (no oil changes) of my makita mag hypoid but I dont like the front of the saw for the guide 0/45.


----------



## wnc viking

I think the skill wormdrives are stronger than the hypoid . The switches where like $35 when I had it. When through two in six mouths. And I could buy switches for skill for $15 .


----------



## CanningCustom

wnc viking said:


> I think the skill wormdrives are stronger than the hypoid . The switches where like $35 when I had it. When through two in six mouths. And I could buy switches for skill for $15 .


Hmmm never had a switch go on mine. Strange


----------



## FlyFishRI

Oil changes are a small price to pay for longevity. I hate how everything is going oil-less these days.


----------



## wnc viking

I replaced two in it but when I was framing all the time I always had an extra switch for my wormdrives in the truck.


----------



## CanningCustom

wnc viking said:


> I replaced two in it but when I was framing all the time I always had an extra switch for my wormdrives in the truck.


Doesn't matter here as much, if a switch goes there ia no where to pick one up. Have to order it and wait.


----------



## steex

I couldn't find any oil around here for a long time and eventually ended up ordering some from amazon. Then a few weeks ago I was in a Sears Hardware and they had 20-30 tubes of Skil oil on the end of an aisle in the back, marked down to $2 each. I thought about buying the whole lot and selling it on amazon myself.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Brand new in box (box is in perfect shape) USA made HD77. What do you guys think it is worth?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FlyFishRI said:


> Brand new in box (box is in perfect shape) USA made HD77. What do you guys think it is worth?


100$ max. I judge this on the HD77M goes on sale here or 109$ at times.


----------



## FramingPro

The first time ever.. i cut my cord yesterday... put the saw down... cold kinked cord became entangled in the blade.. ahh


----------



## mike d.

Is it a worm saw?


----------



## asgoodasdead

home depot by me sells the skil cords for pretty cheap. and the brushes and triggers


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> home depot by me sells the skil cords for pretty cheap. and the brushes and triggers


not here they don't


----------



## Saskie

So, just got a used Skilsaw HD77, it was hardly used by the previous owner in ten years he had it. Checked the oil while I was inspecting it before buying, and it like fine, like pretty clean oil. Used it a bit getting a feel for it (sidewinders only around here, on a whim wanted to see what these were like), but I just checked the oil again because the saw was seeming to get bogged down easier than my DW sidewinder in some rip cuts, which based off of what I read is strange, as well as what it performed like doing some test cuts before I bought it. So this time the oil was black. Thinking I'll change it, I check a few places but can't easily find any of the skilsaw brand oil. I have a bottle of Lucas oil synthetic 75W-90 gear oil for trams and diff. As far as I can tell for some online searches I may be able to use this (as long as I check it to see if it foams or not), it has the gl-5 rating someone had mentioned on some boatbuilder forum. Going to clean out with kerosene first though. Thoughts on the Lucas oil? Yay or Nay? If I can use something I own and not need to order yet another specialty oil that'd be great.

Apologies if the post seems a little erratic, I just woke up lol.


----------



## Gary H

] I use the gear oil that is used for truck axles. I think its 90 weight. One quart will last forever.


----------



## SAW.co

Dan_Watson said:


> I really do not want to read through the 75 pages...Anyone use the Makita Hypoid or Bosch 1677?


The makita has some torque when you start it.
My carpenter has the bosh and it seems to be a good saw light weight and still durable.


----------



## Localday

I have two of the Bosch worm drives, I really like em


----------



## TimelessQuality

What's the proper blade for 10 ply steel belted truck tires??




















Hehehe


----------



## skillman

TimelessQuality said:


> What's the proper blade for 10 ply steel belted truck tires?? Hehehe


 Did you find your drugs .


----------



## TimelessQuality

skillman said:


> Did you find your drugs .


No dammit!!

I did find a new cutting edge for my snow plow though....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Anybody looking for a LinerLink?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linear-Link...aw-/261376127850?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## pkrapp74

First wormdrive for me. Made in the USA for $40 at a local pawn shop. Changed the oil. Cuts square and runs pretty good. Couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## jlsconstruction

pkrapp74 said:


> First wormdrive for me. Made in the USA for $40 at a local pawn shop. Changed the oil. Cuts square and runs pretty good. Couldn't pass it up for the price.


I'll give you $60


----------



## john5mt

Just found at an older hardware store here in town a brand new hd77 and an hd77m 

dont need them but awful tempting to buy them anyway


----------



## 2ndGen

john5mt said:


> Just found at an older hardware store here in town a brand new hd77 and an hd77m
> 
> dont need them but awful tempting to buy them anyway


Brand new HD77 or SHD77?

BTW, I came across a 5 or 6" Skil wormdrive at a favortie thrift store of mine. 
I'll try to get a pic of it. If anyone's interested in it, let me know. It looks ancient 
for sure.


----------



## CanningCustom

2ndGen said:


> Brand new HD77 or SHD77?
> 
> BTW, I came across a 5 or 6" Skil wormdrive at a favortie thrift store of mine.
> I'll try to get a pic of it. If anyone's interested in it, let me know. It looks ancient
> for sure.


Holy crap let's see it!


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Looking at a new worm drive in the near future, been ripping 30' lvls the last two days and have tons more to come. It's taking a tole on my ridgid worm drive I've had for a couple years now. Looking at the mag77lt. Thoughts?


----------



## asgoodasdead

why not just replace the brushes? but the home depot near me has the mag 77 on sale for $150. check your local hd


----------



## Tylerwalker32

asgoodasdead said:


> why not just replace the brushes? but the home depot near me has the mag 77 on sale for $150. check your local hd


 I guess I could, but the motor was give off the ole magic smoke after. Will replacing the brushes fix that?


----------



## asgoodasdead

maybe change the brushes and oil and see what happens


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I guess I could, but the motor was give off the ole magic smoke after. Will replacing the brushes fix that?


I hear the saw has a chitty bearing in it. Pleas get a video of the burn up and post it:thumbsup:


----------



## CmcD carpentry

hi been following this thread for a long time time love it
im a irish carpenter working in the uk I have 3 wormdrives
7 1/4 Milwaukee,8 1/4 made in china skil and a 7 1/4 skil usa
I bought the made in America skil bought 8 months ago on ebay 
absolutely love its a pure work horse best saw ever owned
wondering could any of you experts gives us a approx age for this saw 
cheers


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CmcD carpentry said:


> hi been following this thread for a long time time love it
> im a irish carpenter working in the uk I have 3 wormdrives
> 7 1/4 Milwaukee,8 1/4 made in china skil and a 7 1/4 skil usa
> I bought the made in America skil bought 8 months ago on ebay
> absolutely love its a pure work horse best saw ever owned
> wondering could any of you experts gives us a approx age for this saw
> cheers
> 
> View attachment 106911


 They do sell new handles for it ya know:blink:
Nice track saw:thumbsup:


----------



## CmcD carpentry

hi been following this thread for a long time time love it
im a irish carpenter working in the uk I have 3 wormdrives
7 1/4 Milwaukee,8 1/4 made in china skil and a 7 1/4 skil usa
I bought the made in America skil bought 8 months ago on ebay 
absolutely love its a pure work horse best saw ever owned
wondering could any of you experts gives us a approx age for this saw 
cheers



View attachment 106911


----------



## CmcD carpentry

Heres another picture


----------



## asevereid

Looks like yours was produced somewhere between 85 and 87.
Here's a link for anybody that wants to check their saw:http://www.thegaragegazette.com/index.php?topic=16838.0

Or this one:http://www.papawswrench.com/vboard/index.php?topic=7097.0


----------



## CmcD carpentry

cheers 
thanks


----------



## john5mt

Ha that's the age I was going to guess on that too. I've got an 87 with that same tag


----------



## 2ndGen

CanningCustom said:


> Holy crap let's see it!


It's going to be a couple of weeks before I get back out to WV, 
but I'm sure I'm going to just pick it up anyway and look for a 
good home for it here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

bcradio said:


> mmmmm... debatable :thumbsup:


Skil saw has the longest track record for being to toughest, most power full f'en saw in the market!


----------



## JR Shepstone

The company I am currently working for uses Skil Worm Drives, exclusively. For the simple reason that they are the best, most durable, powerful saw they have used. 

A few guys at work claim that they're too heavy, or the blade is on the wrong side, or whatever other weak excuse they can come up with. I think they're idiotic. :laughing:

I used a Mag77 for the first time the other day and loved it. 

I currently own a Ridgid WD and like it, but I'm hoping to pick up a Skil in the near future because I gotta represent.


----------



## asgoodasdead

I love the weight of a wormdrive and hate how light sidewinders are. also being a righty, wormdrives have the blade on the "right" side


----------



## CanningCustom

There will be no more skil wormdrives bought by me unless it's a 6 1/2" or a maglt


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> There will be no more skil wormdrives bought by me unless it's a 6 1/2" or a maglt


It would be nice if those nitwits over at Skil would come out with a 6½" MagLt:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It would be nice if those nitwits over at Skil would come out with a 6½" MagLt:thumbsup:


Agreed!


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It would be nice if those nitwits over at Skil would come out with a 6½" MagLt:thumbsup:


This might be the smartest thing I've heard on this thread. 95% of the time I don't use the full depth of a saw. I would love to have a smaller one. That would be a very light saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> This might be the smartest thing I've heard on this thread. 95% of the time I don't use the full depth of a saw. I would love to have a smaller one. That would be a very light saw. :thumbsup:


Yep I am with ya both.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> This might be the smartest thing I've heard on this thread. 95% of the time I don't use the full depth of a saw. I would love to have a smaller one. That would be a very light saw. :thumbsup:


What about the 8¼" in a MagLt?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about the 8¼" in a MagLt?


Does an 8-1/4" cut all the way through a 4x?


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Does an 8-1/4" cut all the way through a 4x?


I don't believe so. I think it is a max depth of 2 13/16"


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I don't get why the 8 1/4 is 13 amps but the 7 1/4 is 15? Anybody have an explanation for that?

I do agree that Skil has put out a good saw especially the older ones. But I have said this time and time again, maybe in this thread even, I put a USA made Mag77 down for the Ridgid wormdrive. I like the base a lot better and the power is there for sure. I am not saying one is better than the other because I feel they get the job done equally, but I just dig the Ridgid.

I do want to find a old 77 to put a Prazi on though. Also if my Ridgid ever craps out I will look into the MagLT. Ridgid is still going strong. Lasting longer than the Mag ever did...


----------



## CrpntrFrk

CanningCustom said:


> I don't believe so. I think it is a max depth of 2 13/16"


It would have to be more than that being I used to use one to cut top and bottom plates together at the same time.


----------



## CanningCustom

CrpntrFrk said:


> It would have to be more than that being I used to use one to cut top and bottom plates together at the same time.


I just looked at a skills 8 1/4" spec it says max depth is 2.87" so I don't know. Cause I have used it for that as well.


----------



## asgoodasdead

we've gone through a ton of ridgid wormdrives. definitely nowhere near as nice or durable as the skil.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

CanningCustom said:


> I just looked at a skills 8 1/4" spec it says max depth is 2.87" so I don't know. Cause I have used it for that as well.


Maybe it's the whole tooth below/above the cutting surface thing?


----------



## CrpntrFrk

asgoodasdead said:


> we've gone through a ton of ridgid wormdrives. definitely nowhere near as nice or durable as the skil.


For you...

Going on 8-9 years with my Ridgid. Mag77 didn't last more than 5. 

Like I said I believe in the Skil name as far as wormdrives are concerned. Not ignorant to the fact that I may have gotten a dud. The Ridgid just keeps going and I like it better. Just me, doesn't have to fit anyone else but me.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> we've gone through a ton of ridgid wormdrives. definitely nowhere near as nice or durable as the skil.


Opinion, what works for one may not work for another. I liked the ridgid wormdrive, hell I still have a first gen. one in my garage. That thing has to be 8+ yes old now. Still works just fine and cuts square. I think some of the the issue's are lack of caring about the tools. Just my opinion.


----------



## Calidecks

The only thing that is annoying about the MagLT is the grinding noise it makes, when winding down. I actually thought I got a lemon until I took it to Bosch. They said it was suppose to sound like that. I confirmed it when I bought my second one which sounded the same.


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> I think some of the the issue's are lack of caring about the tools. Just my opinion.


it's true. our saws get beat the **** out of. and the skils hold up better. ridgids have more plastic pieces and the metal parts seem to be more maleable than skils.


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> The only thing that is annoying about the MagLT is the grinding noise it makes, when winding down. I actually thought I got a lemon until I took it to Bosch. They said it was suppose to sound like that. I confirmed it when I bought my second one which sounded the same.


Bag of marbles?


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> Bag of marbles?


Exactly, It took some getting used to.


----------



## JT Wood

The best worm drive (my favorite) I've used is the new dewalt. I bought is solely on the recommendation of calidecks :laughing:

I like the hook, handles, and the cord. It feels well made. I guess time will tell.

I have a nearly brand new hd77 American made, that sits in the trailer. It's heavy as hell, and sound like crap. 
I have a ridgid that has really good ergonomics, but it has a bent arbor or something The blade wobbles, and that irritates me.
I had a mag77 (i think it was american, can't remember) that I gave to stuntcarpenter It was ok, but I prefer the dewalt.

My go to saw is still the dewalt 368 sidewinder. :laughing: I just bought a new discontinued one for $100 My last one is 8 yrs old, it just cuts a tad out of square. (have to set it at 2 degrees to be square)


----------



## asevereid

The 368 has an allen key stop adjustment doesn't it?


----------



## JT Wood

asevereid said:


> The 368 has an allen key stop adjustment doesn't it?


I don't know. I could look. When it Gets above -25c


----------



## CanningCustom

JT Wood said:


> I don't know. I could look. When it Gets above -25c


Well when you go out side can you open my trailer and tell me how much frost is in there :whistling:blink:


----------



## asevereid

JT Wood said:


> I don't know. I could look. When it Gets above -25c


:smartass::sweatdrop:


----------



## matthewcims

I'm usually all about the makita circular saws. My crew and I have been using them while framing. Neways..

Today I picked this up to have/try out. Don't see many crews with them around here. I paid 85$ for it brand new . I used it today and I can defiantly say its different. Cut like a beast but damn heavy.

Figure I'd share.










And Makita










What ive been working on just cause I took a picture of it. (worst winter weather wise in a couple years. Job moving so slow)


----------



## SfcLee

matthewcims said:


> I'm usually all about the makita circular saws. My crew and I have been using them while framing. Neways.. Today I picked this up to have/try out. Don't see many crews with them around here. I paid 85$ for it brand new . I used it today and I can defiantly say its different. Cut like a beast but damn heavy. Figure I'd share. And Makita What ive been working on just cause I took a picture of it. (worst winter weather wise in a couple years. Job moving so slow)


when will they come out with a track system for skil worm drives?


----------



## steex

When I could see the writing on the blade I was going to say that your blade was on backwards. It's been a long time since I saw a blade that was made to fit right side out on a wormdrive.


----------



## JR Shepstone

matthewcims said:


> I'm usually all about the makita circular saws. My crew and I have been using them while framing. Neways.. Today I picked this up to have/try out. Don't see many crews with them around here. I paid 85$ for it brand new . I used it today and I can defiantly say its different. Cut like a beast but damn heavy. Figure I'd share. And Makita What ive been working on just cause I took a picture of it. (worst winter weather wise in a couple years. Job moving so slow)


Where did you find it for $85?!?!?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JR Shepstone said:


> Where did you find it for $85?!?!?


He lives in sidewinder country and the tool shop was probley glad to get rid of it!:laughing:


----------



## mike d.

Columbus Ohio is side winder country too. When I take out my hd77, they look at me like Iam from Mars.


----------



## SAW.co

CanningCustom said:


> She'd be hard pushing through anything lol


I've done that, when in a pinch to cut a pice or 2 of tin. 
Ware safety glasses.


----------



## matthewcims

Was so cheap at lowes. Last one I guess. Was marked down, Then on half price table. 

Couldnt pass it up.


----------



## RobertCDF

I own in worm drives:
Skil mag77 
Skil 77 (multiple: some 7.25, some usa made, some 6.5) 
Bosch (own 2) 
Makita (I know, it's a hypoid) (own 1)
Ridgid (own 2) 

Favorite? Hands down the Ridgid. 
Had an employee pick up the new mag77 and I tried it out, still not as good as the ridgid.


----------



## Calidecks

RobertCDF said:


> I own in worm drives: Skil mag77 Skil 77 (multiple: some 7.25, some usa made, some 6.5) Bosch (own 2) Makita (I know, it's a hypoid) (own 1) Ridgid (own 2) Favorite? Hands down the Ridgid. Had an employee pick up the new mag77 and I tried it out, still not as good as the ridgid.


That's interesting Robert, does it just feel better? I really like my MagLT's it's hard to imagine a saw any better. Now you got. Y curiosity up, I might have to purchase one just to see how it works.


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> That's interesting Robert, does it just feel better? I really like my MagLT's it's hard to imagine a saw any better. Now you got. Y curiosity up, I might have to purchase one just to see how it works.


I love the handle and the feel of it, so comfortable it's a joy to use.


----------



## Calidecks

Ok, which is your second pick?


----------



## Calidecks

The reason I ask is because you have almost all the significant brands, which you can gives us an opinion of.


----------



## RobertCDF

Californiadecks said:


> The reason I ask is because you have almost all the significant brands, which you can gives us an opinion of.


I like the Bosch 2nd


----------



## JR Shepstone

matthewcims said:


> Was so cheap at lowes. Last one I guess. Was marked down, Then on half price table. Couldnt pass it up.


How far are you from the PA border?


----------



## kiteman

matthewcims said:


> Was so cheap at lowes. Last one I guess. Was marked down, Then on half price table. Couldnt pass it up.


You got one he'll of a deal! Good score. That's an LT though, that's not heavy. An HD is heavier and an 8 1/4 is heavy. Honestly, I've been using them for over 30 years and I don't think any of them are particularly heavy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

kiteman said:


> You got one he'll of a deal! Good score. That's an LT though, that's not heavy. An HD is heavier and an 8 1/4 is heavy. Honestly, I've been using them for over 30 years and I don't think any of them are particularly heavy.


I looked and didn't see a LT on it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

kiteman said:


> You got one he'll of a deal! Good score. That's an LT though, that's not heavy. An HD is heavier and an 8 1/4 is heavy. Honestly, I've been using them for over 30 years and I don't think any of them are particularly heavy.


Thought the LTs had a black table on them. 

Buddy still slings a HD77 around. Picked it up the other day and had forgotten how heavy they are. 2 pounds don't sound like much but you can really feel the difference.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## kiteman

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I looked and didn't see a LT on it.


 Sorry, I meant just the Mag.

Scuze' moi


----------



## matthewcims

JR Shepstone said:


> How far are you from the PA border?


I am actually in PA. Gettysburg PA to be exact. Mostly go south toward Baltimore for work. Not to familiar with anything north of harrisburg.


----------



## asevereid

So, I pose the following question:
If I was offered a wormdrive for purchase earlier this week, but declined to go and see it until the weekend only to find out that it was stolen the previous evening; was it just not meant to be? Or should I just jump on things when I get a chance?

Needless to say...I ALMOST got another wormdrive today, but now some thief is enjoying it instead.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> So, I pose the following question:
> If I was offered a wormdrive for purchase earlier this week, but declined to go and see it until the weekend only to find out that it was stolen the previous evening; was it just not meant to be? Or should I just jump on things when I get a chance?
> 
> Needless to say...I ALMOST got another wormdrive today, but now some thief is enjoying it instead.


Wow that is crappy. What were the specs on said beast.


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> Wow that is crappy. What were the specs on said beast.


Not too sure to be honest.
The seller said that they had a circular saw and some other miscellaneous tools at first, then sent a follow up saying that it was a 'skilsaw', not a circular. So I sent a pic of an hd77 that I found online; to which they replied: "Yes, it is just like that one."
But most likely, it was not the elusive 6 1/2:jester:


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Not too sure to be honest.
> The seller said that they had a circular saw and some other miscellaneous tools at first, then sent a follow up saying that it was a 'skilsaw', not a circular. So I sent a pic of an hd77 that I found online; to which they replied: "Yes, it is just like that one."
> But most likely, it was not the elusive 6 1/2:jester:


Oh well to hell with that then  lol


----------



## totes

I just picked up this saw off craigslist. Made in USA, it has the original skil blade on it. Mint condition. Sweeeet!
On my way out the door the guy gave me a box of misc hangers. lu26, l50s and l70s....
Then.....he calls me when I am 1/4 mile away, and has me come back and give an estimate on some outdoor repair work.
Good day so far!


----------



## NCMCarpentry

totes said:


> I just picked up this saw off craigslist. Made in USA, it has the original skil blade on it. Mint condition. Sweeeet!
> On my way out the door the guy gave me a box of misc hangers. lu26, l50s and l70s....
> Then.....he calls me when I am 1/4 mile away, and has me come back and give an estimate on some outdoor repair work.
> Good day so far!


I don't think I could say no to that...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

totes said:


> I just picked up this saw off craigslist. Made in USA, it has the original skil blade on it. Mint condition. Sweeeet!
> On my way out the door the guy gave me a box of misc hangers. lu26, l50s and l70s....
> Then.....he calls me when I am 1/4 mile away, and has me come back and give an estimate on some outdoor repair work.
> Good day so far!


That's great! He wants to see that saw in use.


----------



## JWilliams

Score!


----------



## jlsconstruction

totes said:


> I just picked up this saw off craigslist. Made in USA, it has the original skil blade on it. Mint condition. Sweeeet! On my way out the door the guy gave me a box of misc hangers. lu26, l50s and l70s.... Then.....he calls me when I am 1/4 mile away, and has me come back and give an estimate on some outdoor repair work. Good day so far!


That radio sucks, but nice score on the saw, how much did ya get it for


----------



## CanningCustom

jlsconstruction said:


> That radio sucks, but nice score on the saw, how much did ya get it for


Hmmm I have that radio and works great for me. Needed something to use those useless 1.5ah batteries on. Nice score on the saw.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CanningCustom said:


> Hmmm I have that radio and works great for me. Needed something to use those useless 1.5ah batteries on. Nice score on the saw.


I have it to, the stupid box plug thing broke in half after like 3 days, then the whole back fell off of it with in a month. I use it sometimes but usually stick to my Bosch


----------



## asgoodasdead

had to do a repair tonight


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jason Y. said:


> Only sidewinder I'll ever use..


Why would you ever set a saw up like that??:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

Zero clearance saw 👍


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Zero clearance saw 👍


How come I've never needed one:blink: Oh because I cut the door ways with a skil when laying down and a sawsall to finish:whistling


----------



## m1911

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How come I've never needed one:blink: Oh because I cut the door ways with a skil when laying down and a sawsall to finish:whistling


electric chain saw - way faster! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason Y.

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How come I've never needed one:blink: Oh because I cut the door ways with a skil when laying down and a sawsall to finish:whistling


That's exactly what I do. The blade was used for gang cutting rafters back in the day. I rarely use it now. You'd be surprised how handy it is


----------



## Jason Y.

m1911 said:


> electric chain saw - way faster! :thumbsup:


Yes it is. Use a gas chainsaw with a big foot adapter


----------



## john5mt

That looks like the perfect way to lose some digits


----------

